# Post the cutest GUY you've EVER seen



## valid and not in use

*-*

-


----------



## artandis

Excuse me as I wipe the drool from my face!


----------



## Nameless Someone




----------



## Nameless Someone




----------



## CopadoMexicano

BRANDON BOYD:


----------



## Lateralus

Dang, I second that Johnny Depp


----------



## feels

Noah Lennox


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## RollingInTheDeep




----------



## skygazer




----------



## Cleary

Joseph Gordon-Levitt


----------



## lissa530

valid and not in use said:


> Enough with the cute girls thread!! I want to see the GUYS you think are attractive. They don't have to be specifically cute, they can be hot, sexy, whatever you want.
> 
> (just getting the obvious out of the way)


Hott. What more can I say?


----------



## Resonance

This guy, right here:










Nom!


----------



## Nessy

Where's a camera and a mirror when you need one  (I kid ;p)


----------



## tfsdeth

So beautiful


----------



## rainbowOne

I know he's already been posted, but nothing beats Johnny Depp, so:


----------



## Tu Cielo




----------



## Xanthe

Japanese singer Ken Hirai...


----------



## JadedCalalily

Well seeing how I dont want to embarrass anyone cause the cutest guy everrr is on here.. I would have to say Wentworth Miller from Prison Break.


----------



## kelsomania

Charlie Day from It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia:










He cleans up very well. Yummy


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Seattle Mariners Center Fielder and Gold Glove recipient, Franklin Gutierrez


----------



## tutliputli




----------



## Xanthe

Alistair.. the hottest game character ever.


----------



## Losm

James Franco... if anybody finds a clone of him send him my way please


----------



## Lateralus

Fantas Eyes said:


> Seattle Mariners Center Fielder and Gold Glove recipient, Franklin Gutierrez


I was mad when the Indians traded him because I knew his best days were still ahead of him and he had talent. I always thought he was a good-looking guy too but I think Grady Sizemore had him beat in that department.


----------



## tazzycat

Definitely Johnny Depp, but then there's always this part of me that's in love with Alex Evans








His eyes...holy f-ing Christ <3


----------



## JanaNanner

valid and not in use said:


> theres something strangely hot about shia labeouf...


I'd like to agree, I really would, because he's grown up REALLY well, but then... I remember this:










And it suddenly feels very wrong. Haha.

And also, may I just say YAY! for this whole thread? YAY!


----------



## Bethy

valid and not in use said:


> Jared Leto... Oh. My. God.


Yummm


----------



## Fluffy

Aaron Gillespie:


----------



## leonardess

A se calor, could fry an egg on these guys they're so caliente:


----------



## BKrakow

oh good, I've found the best thread on SAS ever.

jude law gets my vote


----------



## Arrested Development

leonardess said:


> A se calor, could fry an egg on these guys they're so caliente:


Snuffaluffagusssss!!!! :mushy


----------



## jamesd

the man on the left with the red wrist tape. soo hot.


----------



## dontworrybehappy

Only when they were younger...









George Clooney








Jason London








Lance Guest


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

I <3 this thread.



valid and not in use said:


> theres something strangely hot about shia labeouf...


Agreed, he's so smart and sexy









Gael Garcia /drool


----------



## mezzoforte

cleary said:


> joseph gordon-levitt


yum


----------



## Perkins




----------



## tropic

So many cute guys here.








James Dean is both cute and sexy.








Scott Michael Foster. This guy was the only reason I watched 'Greek'. His character was just so funny and adorable.








Emile Hirsch looks so cute with longer hair.


----------



## zomgz

I'm going to have to second the Jared Leto. I mean come'on. Cute, hot, _and_ talented!


----------



## Kennnie

zomgz said:


> I'm going to have to second the Jared Leto. I mean come'on. Cute, hot, _and_ talented!


 i love me some jared leto and his brother xD


----------



## Kennnie

valid and not in use said:


>


 yes give me some of zachery quiotino also!!! xD


----------



## heyJude




----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

heyJude said:


>





















Snoop Dogg :yes 
He can do 'em like dominoes lol.


----------



## heyJude




----------



## MissElley

Man, I wish I had a photo of him ... sadly he ain't a celebrity


----------



## LifeGoesOn

valid and not in use said:


> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/263/wtfsz.jpg/


:yes :teeth

Zachary Quinto was the only reason I watched every episode of "Heroes" :lol


----------



## Marakunda

lol, nice spin off of my thread! Made me lol.
As for me...
Me and this dude would gay it up.... lol

Unfortunately small pic....


----------



## tfsdeth

Am i allowed another one? ha

Its gotta be done....nommmm


----------



## prudence

Richard Ayoade



Noel Fielding


----------



## Lisa

Jonathan Rhys Meyer. The most beautiful man on the planet.


----------



## Lisa

and then there is Joaquin Phoenix....


----------



## luffy

yes, it's a guy.


----------



## bsd3355

Perkins said:


>


Haha, this makes ME smile! lol


----------



## Emanresu




----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Alan Hyde/Godric off true blood


----------



## King Moonracer

hmm...im confused. 

no pictures of me??


----------



## bsd3355

Not gay or anything, but Daniel Craig is a bad *** (if I was a lady I'd probably be "hawt" for him):


----------



## Emanresu

King Moonracer said:


> hmm...im confused.
> 
> no pictures of me??


Ah, sry dude.


----------



## Amocholes

King Moonracer said:


> hmm...im confused.
> 
> no pictures of me??


I don't have any that I could post on this board due to the guidelines. :evil


----------



## Cleary

Andrew Bird


----------



## FitchForce

Tom Welling (smallville) 

Jensesn Ackles (Supernatural) 


Tooo lazy to find pictures right now.


----------



## Annie K

Most of these have already been posted, but..

Joseph Gordon-Levitt









James Franco









Emile Hirsch









Adamo Ruggeiro


----------



## TheDaffodil

:mushy










Donald Glover with glasses.










Donald Glover without glasses.
He looks more adorable with glasses and more..._smooth _without them.


----------



## puffins

MindOverMood said:


>


holy crap who is that, he's gorgeous!


----------



## AkwardNisa

mm mm mm


----------



## BKrakow

ryan phillippe. dilf!


----------



## MindOverMood

puffins said:


> holy crap who is that, he's gorgeous!


Ian Somerhalder


----------



## Lisa

anymouse said:


> i like how no matter we try we cannot match the volume of the cutest girl thread.
> 
> oh sorry to point out the obvious. next post, move along...


another beautiful man...


----------



## NobodysPerfect

The man I wish I could of married!

Mark Ruffalo- his eyes just melt me!


----------



## Lisa

and then I have always had this little crush on the singer from Tokio Hotel. Weird, I know.


----------



## BKrakow

Annie K said:


> Most of these have already been posted, but..
> 
> Adamo Ruggeiro


aww I love degrassi! lots of cute boys. I always liked mike lobel.


----------



## skygazer




----------



## skygazer




----------



## skygazer




----------



## skygazer

I'd post a pic of a friend but I shouldn't. ><


----------



## estse

I have a man-crush on the late Arthur Russell. <3


----------



## ManaPlease

Xanthe said:


> Alistair.. the hottest game character ever.


I second this


----------



## ratbag

Ben Whishaw was creepy in Perfume, but I find him attractive. He also may or may not be gay.


----------



## NobodysPerfect

bkitty1 said:


> oh good, I've found the best thread on SAS ever.
> 
> jude law gets my vote


Oh boy do I wish he'd hired me as a nanny (he had an affair with his children's nanny)! Lol i'm so bad! He is gorgeous though!  Beautiful eyes.



bkitty1 said:


> ryan phillippe. dilf!


Oh yeah he is definatley one beautiful man. I loved him in 'Cruel Intentions'. His lips are sublime.



JanaNanner said:


> I'd like to agree, I really would, because he's grown up REALLY well, but then... I remember this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it suddenly feels very wrong. Haha.
> 
> And also, may I just say YAY! for this whole thread? YAY!


Lol this made me really laugh! I have to admit I really am hot for a bit of Shia these days. He looks too young in most pix though but this interview made me so see him in a different light...absolutley gorgeous!


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

Jordan Knight:



Something about him makes my heart melt and gives me this corny lovey-dovey feeling that I'd only expect to feel when I meet "Mr. Right" hehe.


----------



## Ballerina

Only because he reminds me of an old flame.


----------



## prudence

I posted another photo in the "cutest girl" thread, so I feel obliged to post here as well to prevent this thread from losing. Not that this thread is competing against the cute girl thread. Except it is. So here's David Tennant:


----------



## Colton

I'm not a gay fellah, but I have a little man-crush on Joel Mchale from Community/The Soup.


----------



## crystaltears




----------



## mcmuffinme

kelsomania said:


> Charlie Day from It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He cleans up very well. Yummy


I thought this after I saw the movie Horrible Bosses. I was like 'do I think Charlie's Hot?'

It never occurred to me that the goofy guy on It's Always Sunny was so hot. He was just funny, but on the big screen- he was gorgeous, lol.


----------



## mooncake

Estelle said:


> Ben Whishaw was creepy in Perfume, but I find him attractive. He also may or may not be gay.
> 
> ...


Ah, you stole my choice! I've had a crush on him ever since I saw him in _My Brother Tom_. His soft-spokenness and just the general way he comes across in interviews is such a turn-on :love2 Of course I could be wrong but, he seems quite introspective and thoughtful.


----------



## kelsomania

mcmuffinme said:


> I thought this after I saw the movie Horrible Bosses. I was like 'do I think Charlie's Hot?'
> 
> It never occurred to me that the goofy guy on It's Always Sunny was so hot. He was just funny, but on the big screen- he was gorgeous, lol.


I think his personality makes him really adorable.


----------



## fingertips




----------



## BKrakow

NobodysPerfect said:


> Oh boy do I wish he'd hired me as a nanny (he had an affair with his children's nanny)! Lol i'm so bad! He is gorgeous though!  Beautiful eyes.


totally agree! as bad as it sounds, my first thought when that story broke was, omg, his nanny is the luckiest woman on the planet! rofl.

here's another contribution for the day, since this thread is slacking and I haven't shown enough love for the dark-haired men:

penn badgley


----------



## Lisa

I think I will post a new man every day now...

I actually find Eminem attractive.


----------



## tropic

Lisa said:


> I think I will post a new man every day now...
> 
> I actually find Eminem attractive.


Yay, I'm not the only one .


----------



## Lisa

LOL I always thought that I was the only one.


----------



## JDav

I'm totally heterosexual but I have a huge man crush on Brendon Urie (Panic! At The Disco lead singer), mostly his voice.


----------



## noitulover

Ryan Gosling 








Ash Stymest 








Matthew Gray Gubler


----------



## dontworrybehappy

I second Adamo Ruggiero and Mark Ruffalo.

Also, why didn't anybody mention bkitty1's avatar?


----------



## Shygirl427

*Cute*
Drake:
















*Hot*
Lee Thompson Young.There's just Something about him:
















*Sexy:*
Lance Gross


----------



## PaFfanatic

Ooh, I *love* this thread 

Andrew Garfield (aka the new Spiderman and Eduardo from _The Social Network_).



















I can't even begin to describe how attractive I find him. *swoon*


----------



## VanDamMan




----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Emerald said:


> *Cute*
> Drake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hot*
> Lee Thompson Young.There's just Something about him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sexy:*
> Lance Gross


Definitely would ;D

Following the trend:


















Tyrese...badass


----------



## MindOverMood

Following the trend:b

Trey Songz is the best looking black guy, hands down. He's also the best R&B singer out right now


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Haha vandamman, that cracked me up


----------



## Hiccups

cute and guy in the same sentence? *sratches head* 

Wilfred I guess....










such an adorable little ruvable rover!

^__^


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

MindOverMood said:


> Following the trend:b
> 
> Trey Songz is the best looking black guy, hands down. He's also the best R&B singer out right now


Hahaha. Agreed, very handsome.


----------



## Neptunus




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

tutliputli said:


>


Charming F1 driver. How about Mark Webber? :b


----------



## Lisa

valid and not in use said:


> Who remembers the young leonardo dicaprio in romeo and juliet...? :love2


:heart


----------



## Lisa

Jeff Goldblum...


----------



## Lisa

and when I was a teenager I had this huge crush on Matt from Bros...


----------



## rumjungle

Chris Messina


----------



## TheDaffodil

Hiccups said:


> cute and guy in the same sentence? *sratches head*
> 
> Wilfred I guess....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> such an adorable little ruvable rover!
> 
> ^__^


+1
And he looks so innocent....


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Can I post pictures of myself?


----------



## TheDaffodil

WintersTale said:


> Can I post pictures of myself?


Someone did that in the "cutest girl" thread - don't see why you can't do it here, haha.


----------



## therunaways

I adore Cillian Murphy..plus his eyes are really really pretty.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

This guy Cosentino's got the #1 desirable body IMO.


----------



## stephh

y'all have good taste :3 all my favorites were mentioned -

ryan gosling
joseph gordon levitt
mark ruffalo

also eddie norton!








but mostly 'cause his acting :3

and i can't forget this stud muffin








but mostly 'cause his music :3


----------



## Hiccups

Elliott Smith (rip♥)









Bill Hader









Gerard Butler ...eeeeehhhhh maybe. He has featured in my dreams before so I guess..









Jeffrey Donovan









a younger Jason Lee ...very much 0_0

















someone's already mentioned Noel Fielding.. but ...


----------



## tfsdeth

Hiccups said:


> Elliott Smith (rip♥)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Elliott, what a legend <3


----------



## EnchantingGhost

Alexander Skarsgard

AND









Rafael Nadal


----------



## EnchantingGhost

And if we're going for cute.....










Guillaume Canet, in these glasses!


----------



## EnchantingGhost

Nidhoggr said:


> Charming F1 driver. How about Mark Webber? :b


Is that Jenson?? If we're talking F1 drivers I'll take both Mark Webber and even Sebastian Vettel because he's just so freaking adorable!

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/na...ives-mark-webber/story-e6frf7l6-1111115687082 <----------- interesting story about Mark Webber. Did not expect his wife to be so 'normal' and not some celebrity or super model.


----------



## EnchantingGhost

That she's even 13 years older than him! :clap


----------



## MindOverMood

Someone post a guy in his underwear so this thread gets locked as well:bah


----------



## Hiccups

MindOverMood said:


> Someone post a guy in his underwear so this thread gets locked as well:bah


a guy in his underwear is cute? eewwwwww >_<


----------



## rdrr

What if it's a speedo? technically not an undergarment


----------



## MindOverMood

Amocholes definitely won't be the one to lock this thread if guys are in their underwear.


----------



## Hiccups

It's all context and motives. I mean it's about the person not their clothes _(or lack of)_.. if you can find a pic of the person with clothes on then it's more applicable context wise. ^_^


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Too much PC ruins this site. :blank

Anyway back OT:

Soccer players


----------



## thewall

MindOverMood said:


> Amocholes definitely won't be the one to lock this thread if guys are in their underwear.


hahahahahahaha

so true.


----------



## Amocholes

MindOverMood said:


> Amocholes definitely won't be the one to lock this thread if guys are in their underwear.


*Wrong answer junior! This is not the place for it.*


----------



## Lisa

James McAvoy


----------



## BKrakow

Nidhoggr said:


> This guy Cosentino's got the #1 desirable body IMO.


who is this? I'm intrigued, I must see the rest of his face...and body.

here's my contribution for the day:

michael fassbender


----------



## TheDaffodil

I have to add Steve Byrne. I love his face! And he's not just a piece of meat, ladies, no, no. He makes me laugh. And he understands the plight of military families. And he became successful even when Dane Cook tried to stop him. Booyah! But back to his face....














































He's so *adorables*! ^__^


----------



## Annie K

Emerald said:


> *Cute*
> Drake:
> 
> *Hot*
> Lee Thompson Young.There's just Something about him:


:agree



Lisa said:


> James McAvoy


:mushy



bkitty1 said:


> aww I love degrassi! lots of cute boys. I always liked mike lobel.


Yeah, I've always liked him too.

Shane Kippel also:


----------



## EnchantingGhost

James McAvoy!!! Love him.


----------



## artandis

Anderson Cooper. Smart AND sexy.

It should probably bother me that he's old enough to be my father :um


----------



## artandis

bkitty1 said:


> who is this? I'm intrigued, I must see the rest of his face...and body.
> 
> here's my contribution for the day:
> 
> michael fassbender


:love2

I don't know who he is but WOW


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

bkitty1 said:


> who is this? I'm intrigued, I must see the rest of his face...and body.
> 
> here's my contribution for the day:
> 
> michael fassbender


Oh God, YES YES YES. :nw
I fell in lust with him after watching fishtank


----------



## TheDaffodil

anymouse said:


> also steve byrne someone posted, he's cute too. :b


:yes Yes, yes.


----------



## lazy calm




----------



## Nefury

don't have any pics of myself atm


----------



## liktheangel

I agree with most of the posts on this thread. Here's some of mine. I won't bother to repost. However, I will state I love Joseph-Gordon Levitt, Michael Fassbender, Matthew Gray Gubler, Shia L. and Leo D.

*Adam Ant*









*Matthew Bomer*









*Paul Rudd*









*Adam Brody*









*Chad Michael Murray*









*James Marsden*









*Jon Kortajarena*









*Louis Garrel*









*Alain Delon*


----------



## prudence

Hiccups said:


> someone's already mentioned Noel Fielding.. but ...


Sure, we've posted Noel as Noel and Noel as Vince, but have we posted a photo of Noel as Vince as PANDA?!



There you are thread, you're welcome.


----------



## Bbpuff

Gregg Sulkin xP

 
Christofer Drew Ingle of course.. (I'm a bit obsessed with him, I've probably posted him like 3 times on SAS >.<)


----------



## shelbyday

David Beckham....Drool.......


----------



## cj66

Hugh Dancy, anyone?










*swoons*


----------



## Kennnie

I would bang all of them


----------



## IntotheVoid

Emerald said:


> *Cute*
> Drake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hot*
> Lee Thompson Young.There's just Something about him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sexy:*
> Lance Gross


Ooo The Famous Jet Jackson and Lance Gross. :twisted


----------



## Hiccups

prudence said:


> Sure, we've posted Noel as Noel and Noel as Vince, but have we posted a photo of Noel as Vince as PANDA?!


bbbbwwwaahahahahaa! >_<

_*takes it one step too far*...._


----------



## sociallyretarded

Hahaha I would have a very hard time choosing just one  Plus I don't have any pictures, seeing as how some of them I know in real life...


----------



## Cleary

liktheangel said:


> *Louis Garrel*


Yes, I agree with this.









Jason Boesel


----------



## EnchantingGhost

cj66 said:


> Hugh Dancy, anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *swoons*


Super cute :yes


----------



## LittleSister

Hiccups said:


> cute and guy in the same sentence? *sratches head*
> 
> Wilfred I guess....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> such an adorable little ruvable rover!
> 
> ^__^


Love it!!

Here's mine....

Jeffrey Dean Morgan AKA: Denny Duquette from Greys Anatomy 

Looks very similar to Javier Bardem who's also a hottie lol. I like my manly man's.


----------



## LittleSister

Ok... On second thoughts maybe i'm not only into macho men.

Ewan McGreggor when he was in Trainspotting... In a weird, girly, I go for the wrong type of guys way lol


----------



## straightarrows

this is y guyz like me should hide for ever coz of girlz like u!!


----------



## Nevermind0

lol so no girl pics thread, a guy pics thread that keeps floating near the top of all threads. 

It's like opposite land :blank


----------



## SaigeJones




----------



## Lisa

Tony Hadley


----------



## Lisa

Tokio Hotel. I have posted this guy before. I just find him so strangely beautiful and attractive...


----------



## Lisa

Wentworth Miller


----------



## prudence

Hiccups said:


>


----------



## Hiccups

Nevermind0 said:


> lol so no girl pics thread, a guy pics thread that keeps floating near the top of all threads.
> 
> It's like opposite land :blank


there was but it got deleted because there was too much underwear/borderline nudity going on! >_<

how could of I forgotten.....

*JESSE SPENCER!*




























the things I'..... :3


----------



## xxLambyxx

Hmmmm.... Id have to say my favorite band in the universe!
I loved them wen they first came out, and i love em now! 

http://media.onsugar.com/files/2010/07/30/1/258/2589278/dc6b774696fb8d84_mcfly-attitude.jpg

I have a special place in my heart for danny 

http://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lalrfotDoX1qchi1zo1_500.jpg

Any other mcfly fabs out there?


----------



## Lisa

Turkish pop singer Tarkan


----------



## Elleire

Coulda sworn I posted this. Maybe it was somewhere else. Oh well. Can never get enough of him anyway. :b

Andy Samberg


----------



## Lateralus

liktheangel said:


>


Really!!!? I thought I had a decent grasp of which men might be attractive....but now I wonder. I mean no offense, you would know better than I since I'm a straight guy, but IMO this guy looks creepy as hell. :eek :no


----------



## emptybottle2

Lateralus said:


> Really!!!? I thought I had a decent grasp of which men might be attractive....but now I wonder. I mean no offense, you would know better than I since I'm a straight guy, but IMO this guy looks creepy as hell. :eek :no


He's FRENCH and looks much better in motion, is charismatic, etc.

Not attracted to him though.


----------



## heyJude

I almost forgot about my future husband, Prince Harry. Awww yeahhh...


----------



## Watercoulour

I dont have a pick of him, but the actor who played the lover of Amanda Knox in the movie "the Trial of Amanda Knox"
He was dayum sexy >.<


----------



## Watercoulour

Hiccups said:


> there was but it got deleted because there was too much underwear/borderline nudity going on! >_<
> 
> how could of I forgotten.....
> 
> *JESSE SPENCER!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the things I'..... :3


OH MY GOD SO KUUUTTEEE! *dies*


----------



## EnchantingGhost

Lateralus said:


> Really!!!? I thought I had a decent grasp of which men might be attractive....but now I wonder. I mean no offense, you would know better than I since I'm a straight guy, but IMO this guy looks creepy as hell. :eek :no


I think he looks attractive in that mysterious, exotic kind of a way.


----------



## Hiccups

*Ethan Hawke* (when he was younger......... ...oh come on!!!!!!!!) xP


----------



## veron

SaigeJones said:


>


Aww, MJ used to be so cute  
RIP, my dear.



Lisa said:


> Tokio Hotel. I have posted this guy before. I just find him so strangely beautiful and attractive...


And I find it hard to believe he's a "he," lol


----------



## pita

****Image Removed****

Joey Jeremiah, Esquire. Duh.


----------



## Podee

Haha good thread! I'm not overly attracted to men too regularly, but wondering if anyone shares this specific taste of mine which is evident in these two guys:
Marq Torien (of Bulletboys, 20+ years ago. not many good pics of him but he looks hot in this video where you can see his character that adds to his attractiveness 



)








ignore the ugly spandex shorts haha!
and Doug Aldrich (guitarist)








I think there's some extremely sexy about guys with a feminine look but a rock and roll edge to rough it up.
Doesn't work for them all though lol!









What do people find attractive about that vampire guy btw? Is it just his appearance or does his twilight character really add to his allure? (not a fan myself).


----------



## Amocholes

*No underwear pictures or Nudity even if the naughty bits are strategically covered by hats or other objects. If they are obviously nude then don't post it.*


----------



## Revenwyn

That would be my husband right before he chopped off his hair. *sniff*

Oh, also, Tuomas Holopainen


----------



## MojoCrunch

^^ Always thought that Tuomas would make a perfect Edmond Dantes (_Count of Monte Cristo)_.


----------



## Lanter

I am straight alright ;_;








I THINK US STRAIGHT MEN SHOULD BE ALLOWED TO AT LEAST HAVE ONE MANCRUSH.


----------



## pita

pita said:


> ****Image Removed****
> 
> Joey Jeremiah, Esquire. Duh.


I find it hilarious that a screenshot of a scene that appeared on daytime public television almost 20 years ago is too risky for the internet.

But, mod: point is noted. I'll keep the hat nudies to myself.


----------



## EnchantingGhost

Erlend Oye, the cutest Norwegian I know.

(Credits of this picture to www.flickr.com/photos/carlijngroeneveld


----------



## britisharrow

Paul McCartney, The Beatles, aged 23.









Paul McCartney, after The Beatles, aged 63. .... I'd be happy with that if I were him!


----------



## therunaways

Lanter said:


> I am straight alright ;_;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I THINK US STRAIGHT MEN SHOULD BE ALLOWED TO AT LEAST HAVE ONE MANCRUSH.


:yes Good choice lol. Al Pacino was really good looking, especially in The Godfather.


----------



## Lisa

River Phoenix


----------



## leave me alone

Now i see how annoying those "post a hot chick" threads are for the girls :lol


----------



## Lisa

Axl Rose.... in the Sweet child of mine video


----------



## MindOverMood

pita said:


> I find it hilarious that a screenshot of a scene that appeared on daytime public television almost 20 years ago is too risky for the internet.
> 
> But, mod: point is noted. I'll keep the hat nudies to myself.


:lol


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

I have a mancrush on John Frusciante :love2

:lol


----------



## liktheangel

Lateralus said:


> Really!!!? I thought I had a decent grasp of which men might be attractive....but now I wonder. I mean no offense, you would know better than I since I'm a straight guy, but IMO this guy looks creepy as hell. :eek :no


I think he's gorgeous. It's only a bonus he's french. Maybe because of the hair in that pic.


----------



## viv

prudence said:


> Richard Ayoade
> 
> Noel Fielding


For the sake of completion... 








Chris O'Dowd


----------



## Hiccups

*approves of anymouse's approvals!*


----------



## Elleire

^ :clap 

So much hawt on one page. I think my brain is imploding.


----------



## Hiccups

I virtually exploded from this page of "best ofs" xP

:hides


----------



## Elleire

*pants creepily* 

*faints* 

x_x


----------



## spacebound_rocketship

Tom Kaulitz









Francisco Lachowski


----------



## Elleire

Shemar Moore!!










Don't care what anyone says, I think Seth Rogen is the epitome of cute. :b










aaand, awkward crush numero uno -- Steven Pinker.  I like to pretend he's not old enough to be my father.


----------



## Lateralus

What do you ladies think about Chris Cornell? I've always thought he was a good lookin' dude but he's kind of under the radar...don't seem to hear much about him.


----------



## 0lly




----------



## Elleire

Lateralus said:


> What do you ladies think about Chris Cornell? I've always thought he was a good lookin' dude but he's kind of under the radar...don't seem to hear much about him.


Delicious. :yes I especially like the longer hair.


----------



## Lisa

This thread is gaining momentum. :yes


----------



## Lisa

Beautiful man of the day: German actor Til Schweiger


----------



## Lisa

spacebound_rocketship said:


> Tom Kaulitz


I am glad I am not the only one who finds these boys attractive. lol


----------



## Cleary

The guy in this music video :mushy
His name is Matt Sheehy


----------



## RyanAdams

I'm a straight guy, but I gotta say....MEOW!




I apologize if somebody already did that joke. I'll leave now!


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

valid and not in use said:


> Draco Malfoy. Oh so sexy and tormented... sigh:love2


oh my god yesss! he is so scrumptiousssss! :sus:clap


----------



## sas111

luffy said:


> yes, it's a guy.


Aweh. He's adorible.


----------



## bsd3355

Lateralus said:


> What do you ladies think about Chris Cornell? I've always thought he was a good lookin' dude but he's kind of under the radar...don't seem to hear much about him.


yeah, i always thought he was a hansom guy


----------



## bsd3355

lazy calm said:


>


lol!!!

^^^everything about this guy is off. -- from his clothes to the cat to the hair to the Amish beard, glasses lol










sexy man here


----------



## ohgodits2014

He does look better with short hair, or maybe it's because I've never liked the side-swept bangs thing.


----------



## BornInTheWrongPlanet

Matthew Gray Gubler is definitely cute! 









And I also have to agree with Phoelomek who posted Shemar Moore.


----------



## aw1993

i love them....i guess i like pretty guys..haha


----------



## BKrakow

hunter parrish (aka silas botwin from weeds)


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Cappie!


----------



## letitrock




----------



## CountingClockwise

Benedict Cumberbatch...gorgeous


----------



## seafolly

Lateralus said:


> What do you ladies think about Chris Cornell? I've always thought he was a good lookin' dude but he's kind of under the radar...don't seem to hear much about him.


He has the ingredients, but he also looks like he could be a bit of a jerk. I'll admit I'm not into the icy cold and brooding look. But hey, if he smiled, that could change!


----------



## BKrakow

CountingClockwise said:


> Benedict Cumberbatch...gorgeous


what a fantastic name!


----------



## awkwardpenguin

yeahhh he's adorable :dead


----------



## GunnyHighway

If I had to choose a guy for some reason, it'd have to be Dallas Green. Guess you could call it a man-crush, but he's amazing.










Rody Walker comes in at a very close second. Although, he doesn't have quite the voice that Dallas does.


----------



## Ballerina

BKrakow said:


> what a fantastic name!


Hahhahaa yes!!

I love the archetype he plays. He really does bring life to his roles.


----------



## MindOverMood

luffy said:


> yes, it's a guy.


Would smash:b


----------



## CountingClockwise

Ballerina said:


> Hahhahaa yes!!
> 
> I love the archetype he plays. He really does bring life to his roles.


Strange as his name is, Benedict Cumberbatch is a great actor.Speaking of which,his work in the tv show Shelock has introduced a younger generation to a very old fictional character.Which leaves me to add: Benedict Cumberbatch is made is made of win.lol


----------



## veron

I recently discovered this fine specimen of Australia... Grant Bowler


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

I'm a sucker for boys in bands:

Alex Turner, ahhh he's a charmer, well Arctic Monkeys, enough said.









Craig Nicholls off The Vines. <3 He's freaking crazy (He actually has aspergers) 
Love the energy.


----------



## danabeaton

Jared Leto









And second Ian Somerhaulder


----------



## danabeaton

veron said:


> I recently discovered this fine specimen of Australia... Grant Bowler


Tooooottaaalllllyyy hot


----------



## NobodysPerfect

awkwardpenguin said:


> yeahhh he's adorable :dead


Oh he really is?!!! gosh he has gorgeous eyes...who is he?!


----------



## tropic

Wacky Wednesdays said:


> Cappie!


nham nham,Cappie is just so cute!









Awkward Robert Pattinson in 'How to Be' is adorable.

ANNDD...
Aaron Johnson


----------



## EnchantingGhost

GunnyHighway said:


> If I had to choose a guy for some reason, it'd have to be Dallas Green. Guess you could call it a man-crush, but he's amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rody Walker comes in at a very close second. Although, he doesn't have quite the voice that Dallas does.


Definitely feeling the Dallas love


----------



## EnchantingGhost

Hey, Tropic, what about Emile Hirsch?


----------



## xTKsaucex

GunnyHighway said:


> If I had to choose a guy for some reason, it'd have to be Dallas Green. Guess you could call it a man-crush, but he's amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rody Walker comes in at a very close second. Although, he doesn't have quite the voice that Dallas does.


mmmmmm love Dallas. He does make you question your sexuality at times.


----------



## Elleire

Oh gawd. How did I forget Ben Harper before?! :mushy


----------



## ohgodits2014

He's 12 here, so he's kind of, like, a guy.

...no?


----------



## RockBottomRiser

:mushy


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Luck of the Irish eh =P


----------



## crispycritter

haha yay :boogie










James Valentine










joshua stewart










and young george clooney in scrubs...


----------



## RockBottomRiser

Wacky Wednesdays said:


> Luck of the Irish eh =P


Luck of the Irish indeed, that pic does not appear.


----------



## tropic

EnchantingGhost said:


> Hey, Tropic, what about Emile Hirsch?


Yes! I think I already post him some other time (or maybe it was on the 'celebrity crush' thread). He's so, so cute :yes

Here is Kit Harington as Jon Snow from 'Game of Thrones' :


----------



## Perkins

Elijah Wood


----------



## huh

mmmm...hottie


----------



## AnticipatingSerendipity

*Viggo Mortensen*, especially with his Russian accent in Eastern Promises.









*James Dean*, need I say any more.









*Jemaine Clement*, I think it's his Sugarlumps and his Kiwi ways.









*Jeff Buckley*, incredibly talented and handsome.









*Bear Grylls*, how can you not find drinking your own wee sexy?! Proper charmer.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

RockBottomRiser said:


> Luck of the Irish indeed, that pic does not appear.


Darn links keep expiring on me, it's Colin Farrell


----------



## papaSmurf

This thread is wonderful.










^Birol Ünel










^Mathieu Amalric


----------



## JenN2791

Wacky Wednesdays said:


> Darn links keep expiring on me, it's Colin Farrell


Good lord always thought he was soooo damn good looking mhmmm lol.

James Franco!


----------



## Hiccups

*Simon Neil* (Biffy Clyro)




























I'd go straight for him :3


----------



## GunnyHighway

AnticipatingSerendipity said:


> *Bear Grylls*, how can you not find drinking your own wee sexy?! Proper charmer.
> 
> View attachment 9182


****in' eh, I laughed hard.


----------



## jamesd

I can't believe no one has mentioned Cristiano Ronaldo yet


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

^^haha I used to have the biggest crush on him when I was a teen. Now I'm like...WTF was I thinking, the guy's too cheesy to be real.


----------



## SADgirl




----------



## BKrakow

ben affleck and matt damon




















talented, intelligent, smoking hot, good family men...mmmm


----------



## RedTulip

Hiccups said:


> *Ethan Hawke* (when he was younger......... ...oh come on!!!!!!!!) xP


I agree. I use to have a crush on him.


----------



## papaSmurf

^I still have a crush on Ethan Hawke.


----------



## regimes

in an alternative universe or past life.. adam lazzara and i are soul mates.










brendon urie, even when he looks like a complete dork. which is obv not in this pic.










old enough to be my grandpa BUT i never get enough of him.










i like his character on the borgias.










hayden christensen


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

regimes said:


> i like his character on the borgias.


I would.


----------



## Alduriam

I actually find many of the guys posted here not that good looking..


----------



## RockIt

:clap :yes


----------



## dragongirl

tazzycat said:


> Definitely Johnny Depp, but then there's always this part of me that's in love with Alex Evans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His eyes...holy f-ing Christ <3


omg yes he's so cute!


----------



## letitrock

so ****ing cute


----------



## VTinOR

Tommy from Hell's Kitchen Season 9


----------



## Paper Samurai

Lisa said:


> Tokio Hotel. I have posted this guy before. I just find him so strangely beautiful and attractive...


Agreed lol :b (his name is bill kaulitz btw)

Another man crush I have is Mr. Eisenberg:


----------



## Cerrada

There's just something about Jude Law with a mustache.








oyes <3


----------



## liktheangel

Marlon Brando


----------



## Slimeoney

I have a lot of crushes at the moment. Jared Leto, Misha Collins, Jamie Campbell Bower, Ian Somerhalder, Jackson Rathbone, Dougie Poynter. There might be a few more, but the most recent is Samuel Larsen from The Glee Project.









I mean, look at him. He is just beautiful. :love2 And he can sing and dance pretty well too. Plus he's only 19, i'm 18, that's pretty good to me. :lol


----------



## YomYom

*drools*


----------



## Later

Paul Rudd








Paul Rudd


----------



## papaSmurf

I'll always have a secret crush on the shoe salesman from Me and You and Everyone We Know:


----------



## Perkins

It's ridiculous how cute he was.


----------



## ReincarnatedRose

Misha Collins! :heart:heart:heart


----------



## ReincarnatedRose

anymouse said:


> yeah, he's awesome! can't place where i know him from but i like actors like him sometimes,
> like gallo in buffalo 66 and buscemi in ghost world :mushy


That's John Hawkes, most memorable to me for his role on The X-Files "Milagro" episode and the movie "I Know What You Did Last Summer." Recently, he was in the movie "Winter's Bone"...


----------



## KnownParallel

wonder if anyone posted indian guys

would love to see what kind of indian men are most attractive so I can perhaps model myself after them


----------



## Jinxx

Perkins said:


> It's ridiculous how cute he was.


ikr. I love him! ♥
One of the cutest smiles I've ever seen.


----------



## Ventura




----------



## dollhouse




----------



## ImaginaryDragon

My favorite is Andrej Pejic. He's an androgynous model.


----------



## ReincarnatedRose

^ He's cute!


----------



## KnownParallel

no one mentioned any indian dudes =(

oh well (no ****)


----------



## BKrakow

^hottt

time for a tasty true blood-themed post!

alexander skarsgard










ryan kwanten










joe manganiello


----------



## therunaways

Feel like doing a couple more

Aidan Turner 

















Heath Ledger









Christian Bale


----------



## Arrested Development

KnownParallel said:


> no one mentioned any indian dudes =(


Well, that's a shame...

Naveen Andrews









Sendhil Ramamurthy


----------



## KnownParallel

Bollywood's finest (apparently as some site ranks em)


----------



## Later

BKrakow said:


> alexander skarsgard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryan kwanten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joe manganiello


Wowzers


----------



## Amocholes

A vampire, a cop and a werewolf! Talk about a fantasy!


----------



## Rybak

Vincent D'Onofrio


----------



## crispycritter

stuart townsend.










:b yay


----------



## Chris2012




----------



## Insanityonthego

Young Leo
Just ****ing hot...drooooools


----------



## heyJude

Taylor Lautner. For reals.


----------



## medicinmels

Pat Grossi of Active Child. *melts* Redhead guys are so cute!


----------



## medicinmels

Chris2012 said:


>


As much as I love Lady Gaga, this has me laughing like crazy! Too funny!


----------



## spacebound_rocketship

:yay


----------



## ShyGuy86

Ok, straight male here, but I got quite the man-crush on Thomas Gibson or, more accurately, on his character in Criminal Minds.


----------



## Innamorata




----------



## VanDamMan




----------



## Lisa

sophiek said:


> Young Leo
> Just ****ing hot...drooooools


That is not Leo. That is the incredibly beautiful River Phoenix.


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes

Ricky stenhouse, Jr.


----------



## rofl

*There's two indian guys in this article lol !*

http://hubpages.com/t/2a6c2c


----------



## feels

Casey Affleck










:mushy love his voice too


----------



## danberado




----------



## andy1984

This guy. F*cking cute.










lol /spam


----------



## komorikun

brazilian guy


----------



## MaxSchreck

Man-crush on Louie


----------



## secreta

Silviu Tolu :heart


----------



## AllToAll

Cleary said:


> Joseph Gordon-Levitt


Beat me to it.

Yeses all around!


----------



## clt851988

Mike Posner <3


----------



## secreta

Choi Seung Hyun


----------



## suddentwist

I don't know who he is or what his name is, but I saw him the other day on an Episode of Criminal Minds and my... he is one beautiful being.


----------



## CourtneyB

VanDamMan said:


>





VanDamMan said:


>


That's not funny :no


----------



## kiirby

I totally want in his pants.


----------



## Losm

kiirby said:


> I totally want in his pants.


Ohoh, me too! :b
The curls :heart


----------



## Pialicious88




----------



## Jcgrey

I'm a guy, and I'm not gay. But I think Brian Greene, the physicist is a good looking guy


----------



## CourtneyB

I don't know if he's necessarily the cutest guy I've ever seen, but he's up there :b
David Conrad (_Ghost Whisperer)

_


----------



## Mr. SandMan

No ****, but Brad Pitt is a gorgeous man.


----------



## millenniumman75

Millenniumman75 :wink :wink


----------



## offbyone

Going through this thread a bit after going through the "fittest girls" thread is interesting.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Was watching the movie spin (2007) the other day, b-list flick, it had some cheesy but good looking guys:

Chris Lowell










Patrick Flueger










And together 












feels said:


> Casey Affleck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mushy love his voice too


:yes:yes:yes


----------



## beansly

Jared Padalecki

















Josh Hartnett









Patrick Dempsey


----------



## Perkins

I love listening to his stories. He's hilarious.


----------



## Insanityonthego

Blonde guys are my weakness. Jeez stop it you guys, this thread is too much.


----------



## Funeral Portrait




----------



## Tommmy

The guy on the right. I love him so much. (':

Sadly he's dating the guy on the left, and he's insanely out of my league any way.


----------



## flarf

offbyone said:


> Going through this thread a bit after going through the "fittest girls" thread is interesting.


right? aside from a few outliers... this thread confirms my belief that most ppl have fairly homogeneous aesthetics. i'm comparing this to the "cutest girl v2" as well which i just skimmed--but that thread seemed to have at least little more variety. in 17 pages here, ppl seem to keep repeating the same "white dude with a haircut" but hey maybe i'm just not considering the demographics of this forum. oh well, there's no accounting for taste, eh?

well, here's my contribution:


----------



## BKrakow

I had a dream about this fella the other night and it was rather delightful:


----------



## Arrested Development

BKrakow said:


> I had a dream about this fella the other night and it was rather delightful:


Oh ****. I was just coming up in here to post a picture of him.


----------



## beansly

Ryan Higga


----------



## Lasair

I want to find a guy like this - he is only cute imo as his personality rocks on that show


----------



## WalkingDisaster

RiversEdge said:


> Ryan Higga is cute, but he acts so corny it just turns me off.
> *I'd do him though*


lol, never heard a woman say that before!


----------



## Arrested Development

RiversEdge said:


> Come ON ladies. we can do BETTER than this - the guys are KILLING us in
> their cute girl threads - post some HOTNESS!!!
> Some of these guys are just awful.


In order to compete with the cute ladies thread we'd have to post borderline pornographic material and restart the thread three or four times. Who's got the time for all of that??

Also, feel free to post some pics yourself  Show us what's up!


----------



## Arrested Development

Oops. Almost forgot...










Andrej <3


----------



## beansly

Winning!:clap


----------



## pita

beansly said:


> Winning!:clap


I watch this every day.


----------



## bsd3355

jhanniffy said:


> I want to find a guy like this - he is only cute imo as his personality rocks on that show


kinda looks like johnny depp


----------



## Arrested Development

RiversEdge said:


> Younger, older - I have ALWAYS found him so attractive:


Oops! I didn't see this post before sending you that msg : /

Eh, he's aiight  To each their own.

Andrej, a little girly?










Nah. 
lol that pic from before was the most masculine one I could find in a hurry.


----------



## beansly

pita said:


> I watch this every day.


Me too! lol


----------



## beansly

RiversEdge said:


> GOD YESSSSS
> 
> ****Image removed****


----------



## jamesd

RiversEdge said:


> GOD YESSSSS
> 
> ****Image removed****


Interesting. You have a hairy nipple fetish. I will remember this.


----------



## jamesd

Pffttt...this thread is such a girls club. I will form my own committee and take back the night.


----------



## Mel267

* Cute Chris Hemsworth*



















And sexy too: 









And I just love this dude and his voice:
*Garrett Hedlund*










Ok, i'll better go because I obviously don't know when to stop


----------



## jamesd

RiversEdge said:


> ok ok.
> Don't make me _intrude_ your little 'man-cave cute girl thread'
> cuz I WILL come over there!
> 
> ...committee :lol
> that made me laugh.


This thread is a disappointment. It's interesting to see what girls think is cute. The only legit hotties I've seen thus far is Josh Hartnett and James Franco.


----------



## jamesd

RiversEdge said:


> It's funny, I looked at your man thread and wondered the same about
> what you guys like. zzzz
> But JAMES, those are just physical attractions, not like I'm going to
> meet Mark Wahlberg any time soon?


Plus he's really short. I thought women like tall men. Psssahhh. I am considered on the tall side but I don't have random women approaching me.


----------



## jamesd

I always wondered what it would be like to be with a chick who was 6'6".










Womens volleyball players are the hottest. I'm so in love.


----------



## jamesd

But look at those barbie girl long legs and cute little butts. xD. I am taking back the night, one thread at a time. I will end the tyranny that is the SAS girls club.


----------



## jamesd

You have all these female posters posting pictures of girls who look like dudes in the other thread but I can't crash this thread? Sounds a little sexist to me.


----------



## beansly

Jesse Williams


----------



## Amocholes

*No underwear pictures or the thread will be removed.*


----------



## WalkingDisaster

RiversEdge said:


> Have always had a thing for Mark Wahlberg too..mmm


If you read Mark Wahlberg's Wikipedia page, you will not find him so attractive any more.


----------



## Syndacus

Asian version of Justin Bieber...lol


----------



## Syndacus




----------



## Syndacus




----------



## shiori

Syndacus said:


>


Since you've posted two DBSK members, here's one more


----------



## foe

RollingInTheDeep said:


>


He is beautiful! :heart


----------



## MindOverMood

Quit hotlinking, you thief ;D


----------



## mrbojangles




----------



## Lasair

This guy has the best eyes ever


----------



## therunaways

jhanniffy said:


> This guy has the best eyes ever


:clapHe's perfect, in my opinion.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Alex Pettyfer . Oh lordie.


----------



## Ashley1990

Nessy said:


> Where's a camera and a mirror when you need one  (I kid ;p)


hey u look good too :blush...
if its u!!!!


----------



## Yogurt




----------



## SaikoSakura382

luffy said:


> yes, it's a guy.


OH. MY. GOD.8-O
He is sexy! What's his name?

Miyavi: (Gotta love his smiles^^)
















Maya (left) and Aiji (right) (band LM.C):









Song Seung-heon (film He Was Cool):


----------



## dontdreamitbeit

Aaron Staton.
The actor from Mad Men and other such TV shows. He is also the guy behind Cole Phelps from L.A Noire for all my fellow gamers out there


----------



## Syndacus

Kevin Woo from U-Kiss....


----------



## secreta

Matsuzaka Tori awaawww








and Silviu Tolu


----------



## falling down

....


----------



## Crystalline

No Min Woo. I like how he can look masculine and cute/boyish in different roles.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert

Jim Parsons:










.....erjaglkdfgfkhg,,;''


----------



## azure5

*The things I'd do to them*


----------



## AllToAll

Joel Mchale: the only man who makes me to squeal like a tween when I see him. He can do no wrong in my book. 









Louis CK because I like me some funny redheads.


----------



## iloverum

what about this guy is he cute .


----------



## laura024

RiversEdge said:


> *Gotta have Drizzy in this thread!*
> *Takin everything slow
> So slow, so slow*


:mushy


----------



## littlepickles

AllToAll said:


> Joel Mchale: the only man who makes me to squeal like a tween when I see him. He can do no wrong in my book.


^Yes yes yes. A million times yes. Mmm I love joel.


----------



## veron

iloverum said:


> what about this guy is he cute .


Is that you? lol


----------



## iloverum

Yep.....i'm vain what of it .


----------



## Dioque

British heartthrob Richard Armitage.


----------



## Dioque

Lateralus said:


> Really!!!? I thought I had a decent grasp of which men might be attractive....but now I wonder. I mean no offense, you would know better than I since I'm a straight guy, but IMO this guy looks creepy as hell. :eek :no


Louis Garrel looks pretty afar but up close... :no Boy sure got some talents though.


----------



## Hideawaycrate

Robin Thicke and Aziz Ansari


----------



## Double Indemnity

I dig this guy. Just look at those lips. How many days until the Winter Olympics??? :boogie


----------



## Sirenz

Rupert Friend


----------



## Cassabell




----------



## MTLQuebec




----------



## CityLights89

damnnnn, Matt Bomer.


----------



## voodoochild16

What can I say


----------



## Amocholes

iloverum said:


> what about this guy is he cute .


I would say more handsome than "cute". Strong jaw, good cheek bones. great eyes!


----------



## beansly

Double Indemnity said:


> I dig this guy. Just look at those lips. How many days until the Winter Olympics??? :boogie


mmm, I love me some Olympians. Keep an eye out for Jesse Williams this coming summer Olympics, I got to meet him last month and I was drooling!


----------



## dkriot




----------



## NegativeCreep

*Janne "Burton" Puurtinen*








*Ville Hermanni Valo*








*Michael Pitt*


----------



## loquaciousintrovert

Cassabell said:


>


THIS.


----------



## bsd3355

lazy calm said:


>


+1 sexy man beast with his beasty cat lion

rawr


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

dkriot said:


>


Gotta love that hair and stubble, and the glasses and coat pull it all together


----------



## beansly

voodoochild16 said:


> What can I say


:yes


----------



## aw1993

Slimeoney said:


> I have a lot of crushes at the moment. Jared Leto, Misha Collins, Jamie Campbell Bower, Ian Somerhalder, Jackson Rathbone, Dougie Poynter. There might be a few more, but the most recent is Samuel Larsen from The Glee Project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, look at him. He is just beautiful. :love2 And he can sing and dance pretty well too. Plus he's only 19, i'm 18, that's pretty good to me. :lol


Totally agree. One of the most stunning faces I've seen on a guy..just gorgeous.:love2


----------



## InOHIO

aw1993 said:


> Totally agree. One of the most stunning faces I've seen on a guy..just gorgeous.:love2


Oh my.. I have never seen him until now. This is the winner, lol!


----------



## aw1993

InOHIO said:


> Oh my.. I have never seen him until now. This is the winner, lol!


haha yeah you gotta watch his videos on youtube. (he's shirtless in a few). I needed a cold shower afterwards lol


----------



## InOHIO

I just looked it up and am watching it now, and uh, dayumm. and whhat a sexy voice he has. i am forever grateful to you now, lol


----------



## felula

Well, I don't have any photos of the hottest guy I've ever seen...he works at Target and oh, my gosh.... Anytime I see him in there (which actually isn't that often) my heart flutters and I can't even look at him 'cause he's so hot. Ha!

Anyway, back on subject. Emile Hirsch is the *second* hottest guy I've seen.


----------



## Secretaz

dkriot said:


>


Sexy :heart 
What is his name?


----------



## WalkingDisaster

dkriot said:


>


 This is how I like to imagine in my head that I look like. Then I see myself in the mirror and think uke


----------



## Lynkz




----------



## lambykins

Robert Sheehan. I loove his eyes and curly dark hair.


----------



## nightwalker

Ryan Gosling

(why doesnt my pic show up? how did you guys post the pic?)


----------



## Crystalline

CityLights89 said:


> damnnnn, Matt Bomer.


+1



























Also this pic is awesome because it also has NPH (and their partners) in it


----------



## Ckg2011

Well, I'm the cutest guy I know.


----------



## MindOverMood

Bravo! You're like the fourth or fifth person to post themselves in this thread.


----------



## AllToAll

Jim Sturgess...


----------



## DustyRaincoat

(was hard to pick a photo of him xD)
Francisco Lachowski:









And James Franco:


----------



## dmpj

Channing Tatum !


----------



## TheoBobTing

Simply stunning.


----------



## Crystalline

Fassbender 








Ryan Reynolds


----------



## Neutrino

AllToAll said:


> Jim Sturgess...


I find that he looks like an extremely attractive fish. Something about the eyes...


----------



## Ckg2011

MindOverMood said:


> Bravo! You're like the fourth or fifth person to post themselves in this thread.


 sorry. :hide


----------



## Amocholes

okcancel said:


> I find that he looks like an extremely attractive fish. Something about the eyes...


Wouldn't that be Jim Sturgeon? :lol


----------



## meganmila

Crystalline said:


> Fassbender


Yes! And I am still waiting to see Shame..ugh.


----------



## AllToAll

okcancel said:


> I find that he looks like an extremely attractive fish. Something about the eyes...


:lol I have no idea what you mean.


----------



## dkriot

I like his hair style.


----------



## InOHIO

I don't know if the picture will show up, but Zak Bagans from Ghost Adventures.. except sometimes he looks like he spray tans, which is not hot, but him, without the spray tans would be perfect.. lol


----------



## heyJude

^The #1 reason I stay up late on Friday nights watching the travel channel.


----------



## Skyliner

Conor Oberst, FML I love this man.


----------



## Doriis

:nw Andreas Wilson AKA Erik Ponti :nw


----------



## AllToAll

New found crush. Garrett Hedlund:


----------



## veron

The more I watch them cook, the cuter they get


----------



## blue the puppy

my last boyfriend. but besides that,



















too bad he's not into the ladies.


----------



## CeladonCity

TOBY TURNER.


----------



## beansly

^mmmm Yes! Toby Turner


----------



## Lune




----------



## calichick

this is my favorite guy....a Brazilian..


----------



## Ventura

:mushy


----------



## slightlyawkward

Anton Yelchin. OM NOM NOM NOM NOM.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

meganmila said:


> Yes! And I am still waiting to see Shame..ugh.


----------



## Barette

So many to choose from! Since I just saw Wrong Turn last night I'm going to go with Jeremy Sisto, whom I've found super attractive since I saw him in Waitress (awesome movie!). He's physically everything I love in a guy: good-looking, dark curly hair, tall, deep voice, masculine, and kind of scruffy (in a good way).


----------



## CWe

****Image removed****


----------



## Amocholes

*Watch what you post!*


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

calichick said:


> this is my favorite guy....a Brazilian..


hes soooooo dreamy ! tehetehe <3 :yes


----------



## calichick

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> hes soooooo dreamy ! tehetehe <3 :yes


you know it!!


----------



## calichick

LOL whats the point, I agree this thread is a bit underwhelming, I just didn't want to seem like a girl perv unloading all the pics on my comp hahaha

American=









Hawaiin=









Spanish=









Brazilian=









Spanish=









Swedish=









Hawaiin=


----------



## dragongirl

tazzycat said:


> definitely johnny depp, but then there's always this part of me that's in love with alex evans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his eyes...holy f-ing christ <3


ahh! Yes!


----------



## Linlinh

:fall


----------



## Barette

I already posted this a few posts ago, but here's another goodlooking tall guy with dark curly hair and a deep voice (god how I'm a sucker for this type)

Ethan Peck, who is Gregory Peck's grandson. He has such an amazing voice, I melt when I hear it.


----------



## meganmila

beansly said:


> ^mmmm Yes! Toby Turner


Who is that?


----------



## Wanna be drama queen

River Phoenix R.I.P









James Lafferty









Ian Zeiring


----------



## prudence

Barette said:


> So many to choose from! Since I just saw Wrong Turn last night I'm going to go with Jeremy Sisto, whom I've found super attractive since I saw him in Waitress (awesome movie!). He's physically everything I love in a guy: good-looking, dark curly hair, tall, deep voice, masculine, and kind of scruffy (in a good way).


Agree with the above. His voice is ah man, so nice.


----------



## MindOverMood

meganmila said:


> Who is that?


His name is above the picture. Toby Turner.


----------



## AnnaM

think i've posted here before but i'll do it again

Jonathan Rhys Meyers.. :love2



















aaaand Henry Cavill


----------



## Shoelaces

Some additions:









Colin Farrell.









This guy who likes his OJ.










And this gentleman who knows how to make an apple pie from scratch.


----------



## Barette

AnnaM said:


> aaand Henry Cavill


GOD YES. That man is the hotness.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

AnnaM said:


> think i've posted here before but i'll do it again
> 
> Jonathan Rhys Meyers.. :love2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaaand Henry Cavill


oh hes so yummy i bet i could just eat him all up!


----------



## zerotohero




----------



## Shoelaces

zerotohero said:


>


Agreed.


----------



## RiversEdge

AnnaM said:


> think i've posted here before but i'll do it again
> 
> Jonathan Rhys Meyers.. :love2


My mouth is watering. Any one have some scissors for these strings?
-- Just a few strings away. my my my


----------



## calichick

GIF Edition!

I want to eat this guy up=


----------



## euphoria

Funeral Portrait said:


>


Wrote out a drunken reply last night, but it's truly too retarded to post here so Pastebin it is:

http://pastebin.com/t2Nf95vr

My spelling and grammar are greatly enhanced by alcohol.

But here are the two images that were embedded (read pastebin insanity for context):









Followed by old Rapey Raperson himself:


----------



## calichick

euphoria said:


>


Wait did you just post pictures of yourself in the "Cutest guy I've ever Seen" thread?

That is classic.


----------



## ChrissyQ

lol XD


----------



## feels

Shoelaces said:


> Some additions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this gentleman who knows how to make an apple pie from scratch.


:yes


----------



## euphoria

calichick said:


> Wait did you just post pictures of yourself in the "Cutest guy I've ever Seen" thread?
> 
> That is classic.


I'm not the only one who's (allegedly) done so...


----------



## calichick

euphoria said:


> I'm not the only one who's (allegedly) done so...


But are you posting it because others have done it, or because you're the cutest guy you've ever seen? There's a difference my friend..


----------



## Shoelaces

I JUST WANTEP TO DROP IN TO SAY THAT ANYONE WHO POSTED IMAGES OF JOHNNY DEPP, WENTHWORTH MILLER, ZACHARY QUINTO, SEAN PATRICK HARRIS (?), GACKT, COLIN FARRELL, JAMES FRANCO, ETHAN HAWKE, GEORGE CLOONEY, RYAN GOSLING, JENSEN ACKLES AND RYAN REYNOLDS: I CONCUR AND WANT TO MARRY YOU/THOSE GUYS. ALSO, ALL THE MEN CALICHICK LISTED.

Plus him:










The eyes. Just look at the eyes.


----------



## Shoelaces

Oh shush, you knew it was coming.

I could go FOREVER with these pics.


----------



## calichick

Shoelaces said:


> Oh shush, you knew it was coming.


yea I knew it..

I found the brunette BRAD PITT!
























mega hot


----------



## Losm

calichick said:


>


Oooft, totally agree. The things I'd do to that man!


----------



## RiversEdge

calichick said:


> Wait did you just post pictures of yourself in the "Cutest guy I've ever Seen" thread?
> 
> That is classic.


I was thinking the same thing. :lol


----------



## Neutrino

Shoelaces said:


> Oh shush, you knew it was coming.
> 
> I could go FOREVER with these pics.


:mushy :love2


----------



## Lateralus

calichick said:


> yea I knew it..
> 
> I found the brunette BRAD PITT!


Wow, it's not even fair to the rest of us guys how good-looking this dude is.


----------



## coeur_brise

Lateralus said:


> Wow, it's not even fair to the rest of us guys how good-looking this dude is.


He's cute, but he has to have a personality to match with it. Just my preference.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

sanria22 said:


> He's cute, but he has to have a personality to match with it. Just my preference.


Cute? He's drop dead gorgeous; that hair, those eyes!


----------



## Lateralus

Everything about him is perfect. Not just the hair and eyes but his eyebrows, jawline, chin, lips, nose, hell even his ears lol. I just decided who I'd look like if I had a choice, and I don't even know who he is haha.


----------



## calichick

Lateralus said:


> Everything about him is perfect. Not just the hair and eyes but his eyebrows, jawline, chin, lips, nose, hell even his ears lol. I just decided who I'd look like if I had a choice, and I don't even know who he is haha.


Benny Feilhaber.
Age 27
Brazilian Born
US Soccer Team Player
Jewish Ancestry

I'm trying to calm myself by saying hes only 5'9..


----------



## Lateralus

calichick said:


> Benny Feilhaber.
> Age 27
> Brazilian Born
> US Soccer Team Player
> Jewish Ancestry
> 
> I'm trying to calm myself by saying hes only 5'9..


Hmm, well after googling the name it appears that's a particularly good photo of him, possibly the best, but still...


----------



## Lateralus

RiversEdge said:


> You look pretty good looking in your avatar.


Thanks  I'm not complaining, but I wouldn't bother trying to even be noticed if any of these guys were around


----------



## millenniumman75

Lateralus said:


> Everything about him is perfect. Not just the hair and eyes but his eyebrows, jawline, chin, lips, nose, hell even his ears lol. I just decided who I'd look like if I had a choice, and I don't even know who he is haha.


His jawline looks a little squished inward. He needs a slightly bigger chin.


----------



## Lateralus

millenniumman75 said:


> His jawline looks a little squished inward. He needs a slightly bigger chin.


:lol that's being pretty picky there MM. Just curious, who do you think looks better than him?


----------



## mapthesoul

Lee Seung Gi!










And Matt Smith. He's cute in an odd way.


----------



## losinitlol

Zayn Malik from One Direction...I could stare at him _all day long_.


----------



## seamonkey

Andrew Scott. I'm so obsessed at the moment *_*


----------



## HeyImAnAlien

:9 Matt Smith... Hnnng.. I can make do with the barely visible eyebrows










No? Just me?


----------



## Shoelaces

Did you honestly think that anybody went to watch "Twilight" for the plot and tremendous writing? PLEASE.

(I kid, but I do like me some wolf boy)

Here, have some more.


----------



## Rossy

I need to get a better picture of myself lol


----------



## calichick

Rossy said:


> I need to get a better picture of myself lol


----------



## Rossy

I am planing on getting toned up this year so those guys will have a fight on there hand


----------



## calichick

Rossy said:


> I am planing on getting toned up this year so those guys will have a fight on there hand


i suggest you aim for something like this


----------



## Rossy

I am going to try


----------



## RiversEdge

Lateralus said:


> Thanks  I'm not complaining, but I wouldn't bother trying to even be noticed if any of these guys were around


You've got to be kidding me right?


----------



## Who

Brandon Flowers. All different versions of him.
Like his style, his music, his moves, his name.
















Ben Hill and Godfrey Gao. They both look alike to me. Kind of like the white and asian version of the same face.









Noma Han in this picture. Like the hair, ear studs and the full buttoned up shirt.









John Slattery (Roger Sterling from Mad Men). Pretty good looking for his age!


----------



## calichick

Leann Rimes' boyfriend

Eddie Cibrian



















Lady Gaga's boyfriend

Taylor Kinney


















Dont know who this is


----------



## MindOverMood

calichick said:


> Dont know who this is


Sonny Bill Williams, aka Wacky Wednesday's boyfriend


----------



## calichick

MindOverMood said:


> Sonny Bill Williams, aka Wacky Wednesday's boyfriend


ah ok thanks, was trying to figure it out

he is SPICY


----------



## Lateralus

I think he'd look way better without the tattoo. Either that or he needs more on the rest of his body because it just looks out of place to me. But what do I know maybe it drives the ladies wild


----------



## calichick

Lateralus said:


> I think he'd look way better without the tattoo. Either that or he needs more on the rest of his body because it just looks out of place to me. But what do I know maybe it drives the ladies wild


for me personally, tattoos on a nice body are like the icing on a cake...pec tats, bicep tats, back tats, sleeve tats, I especially like the abstract ones..



















****Image removed due to Malware site. Do not post pictures from girlsfash.com****


----------



## CleverUsername




----------



## xTKsaucex

Just going to throw this one out there;

http://www.bananalogic.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/men-wtf.jpg

due to swear word I'm not going to post up so go visit.


----------



## calichick

Some of Tumblr's Hottest Guys ♥♥

droooool


----------



## BKrakow

calichick said:


> Some of Tumblr's Hottest Guys ♥♥....


  

omg. dead. especially that first guy...:love2


----------



## Barette

The oh so hot Viggo Mortensen (I'm posting an excessive amount of photos of him, but I don't care)


----------



## smellsliketeenspirit

Cleary said:


> Joseph Gordon-Levitt


i think he's a handsome gentleman.from a males perspective.


----------



## cj66

^Phillip Phillips










& Heejun Han (both from amercian idol)

probably not the cutest "EVER" but still cute


----------



## therunaways

Ramin Karimloo


----------



## Watercoulour

I dunno...
Reid from Criminal Minds? XD


----------



## pita

^
Yes.

Also:










































Yep.


----------



## meeps

^hawtness



cj66 said:


> & Heejun Han (both from amercian idol)


^So rooting for him, he's awesome.:clap


----------



## kosherpiggy

<3


----------



## JenN2791

Carlos Bocanegra *melts* This picture never fails to make me smile..


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Maybe not the "cutest", but John Corbett has been popping up in some of the things I've been watching lately and he's kinda cute.


----------



## KelsKels

I already posted in the celebrity crush thread.. but you can never have too much Jake Gyllenhaal.










And that Charlie kid from youtube. Hes cute.


----------



## arnie

calichick said:


> Some of Tumblr's Hottest Guys ♥♥
> 
> droooool


This looks like a photoshoot for a gay nightclub. :clap


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

JenN2791 said:


> Carlos Bocanegra *melts* This picture never fails to make me smile..


Oh my


----------



## AllToAll

Currently my favorite SNL cast member:


----------



## cj66

qweewq said:


> Heejun Han
> 
> ^So rooting for him, he's awesome.:clap


He totally is. Would be fHantastic if he made it through cuts this week (and I kinda think he will).

edit:


----------



## ChrissyQ

lol


----------



## meganmila

AllToAll said:


> Currently my favorite SNL cast member:


I remember him on The Amanda show.

I like this thread.


----------



## heyJude

I have a thang for Mr. Paul Rudd...:mushy


----------



## meganmila

heyJude said:


> I have a thang for Mr. Paul Rudd...


:nw Me too.


----------



## heyJude

:high5


----------



## papaSmurf

meganmila said:


> :nw Me too.


Me three, he's an incredibly charming dude.


----------



## saltyleaf

Max Martini









:fall








& Tom Welling :eyes


----------



## Secretaz

JenN2791 said:


>


 I wantwantwantwantwantwantwantwant him! 
He just looks so perfect! He has muscles and is hairy, that's so sexy ah. 
+I find visible veins in a guy's arm very attractive. And oh, he has a tattoo in his arm!


----------



## blue the puppy

just wanted to post some more pics of my favorite guy 




























CANT TAKE THE HOTNESS ANYMORE!!!! *dies*


----------



## AnnikaC

Wow, this is a tough one. For a while I kind of had a celeb crush on Ryan Gosling in the Notebook a few years ago, but now EVERYONE loves him . . . 
Okay, Andrew Garfield then He's gorgeous and so tall!


----------



## AnnikaC

Wait, photo not working. 
Now:


----------



## Mr Mug

Cutest guy ever. :lol I hide behind my hair because I'm insecure about my looks.


----------



## gusstaf

I'm not sure he qualifies as "cute," but I've always been a huge fan of Sean Bean


----------



## Marakunda

Ladies please.... Your embarrassing yourselves.... I feel really bad if those guys really are the cutest guys you ever seen, your missing out!

Andrew's pretty cute eh?
Totally got an insane man crush on him. xD

Watcha think?


----------



## Who

Skylaishot said:


> Ladies please.... Your embarrassing yourselves.... I feel really bad if those guys really are the cutest guys you ever seen, your missing out!
> 
> Andrew's pretty cute eh?
> Totally got an insane man crush on him. xD
> 
> Watcha think?


Yea, Andrew is very cute indeed!

Found this pic in my comp








Bunch of male models being cute - Relevant!
I think the best guy is on the last row, second from the left.
Soft eyes and genuine smile  ^^


----------



## AnnikaC

^Agree!


----------



## meganmila

Skylaishot said:


> Ladies please.... Your embarrassing yourselves.... I feel really bad if those guys really are the cutest guys you ever seen, your missing out!
> 
> Andrew's pretty cute eh?
> Totally got an insane man crush on him. xD
> 
> Watcha think?


I agree.


----------



## cj66




----------



## AllToAll

cj66 said:


>


Wowowow. Who is this fine lookin' fella?

Marcus Mumford


----------



## cj66

AllToAll said:


> Wowowow. Who is this fine lookin' fella?


The reason I'm watching american idol this season: Phillip Phillips.

Or one of two reasons, I mean.


----------



## meeps

Skylaishot said:


> Ladies please.... Your embarrassing yourselves.... I feel really bad if those guys really are the cutest guys you ever seen, your missing out!
> 
> Andrew's pretty cute eh?
> Totally got an insane man crush on him. xD
> 
> Watcha think?


mmhmm. Moar!

















He has hobbit hair.


----------



## crookedsmile

John Cusack back in the 80s! 









Oh and Darren Criss. :heart


----------



## Emerald3




----------



## Innamorata

My perfect guy.


----------



## Tu Cielo

I just started watching Supernatural on netflix and OMG this is probably one of the sexiest guys evarr:


----------



## TooLoud

I find Daniel Tosh pretty attractive


----------



## Equisgurl

TJ Thyne.. he's hot, especially when he's talking nerdy


----------



## AllToAll




----------



## Equisgurl

and probably one of the main reasons I watch Grimm, David Giuntoli


----------



## Equisgurl

and of course this guy( Ian Somerhalder).. I think I have a thing for blue-eyed fellas..


----------



## heyJude

cj66 said:


>


:mushy

Yes, yes, a million times YES. The number one reason why I watch American Idol every week. He is the cutest guy I think I have ever seen on the show.


----------



## cj66

heyJude said:


> Yes, yes, a million times YES. The number one reason why I watch American Idol every week. He is the cutest guy I think I have ever seen on the show.


----------



## citizen_erased

Innamorata said:


> My perfect guy.





Tu Cielo said:


> I just started watching Supernatural on netflix and OMG this is probably one of the sexiest guys evarr:





Equisgurl said:


> and of course this guy( Ian Somerhalder).. I think I have a thing for blue-eyed fellas..


Hell yeahs to all these guys!!

And i have a few to add myself:

Misha Collins who plays Castiel in Supernatural (seriously, it must be illegal or something to have so many hot guys in one show )










David Tennant










Also always thought Chris Martin is incredibly cute


----------



## shyguyy




----------



## Perkins




----------



## Skyliner

cj66 said:


>


----------



## heyJude

Skyliner said:


>






























I think I has a crush!:b


----------



## Disastuh

And I agree with the people that said cillian murphy, adam ant, and damon albarn.


----------



## meganmila

heyJude said:


> I think I has a crush!:b


Whoa.....I approve.


----------



## cj66

Skyliner said:


>


----------



## cj66

heyJude said:


> I think I has a crush!:b


Yeah, I'm smitten too.






edit: i think i'm loving their bromance probably more than i should, hah.


----------



## Skyliner

Haha. The Phillip Phillips thread? opcorn American Idol came on the tv here the other day, and I was like...  OMG ITS THIS GUY! :clap


----------



## AllToAll

Swoon!


----------



## PotterWitter

Joseph Gordon Levitt









Justin Chambers


----------



## Neutrino

PotterWitter said:


> Joseph Gordon Levitt


Oh god... Agreed :love2


----------



## Durzo

Not sure if cutes the right word. But he has the best traps iv ever seen ^_^ Not a great pic but not going to look for another


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Durzo said:


> Not sure if cutes the right word. But he has the best traps iv ever seen ^_^ Not a great pic but not going to look for another


His hair could use some shortening, or more styled or something. Long hair with a body like that doesn't look all that great.


----------



## Durzo

^^

Thats what makes it nice I think, I prefer the longish hair. Should have got a pic of his back tbh, thats the real attraction.


----------



## Nefury

LOL CRAIG. U mirin?


----------



## Durzo

ROFL hahaha I am indeed  strictly no **** though mate


----------



## Sabreena

Tate Langdon from AHS


----------



## meganmila

Sabreena said:


> Tate Langdon from AHS


A young Malcolm Mcdowell


----------



## meganmila

cj66 said:


> Yeah, I'm smitten too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: i think i'm loving their bromance probably more than i should, hah.


 I should watch American Idol.


----------



## EZRAT

if we're cool on posting man crushes....










:nohomo:


----------



## Durzo

EZRAT said:


> if we're cool on posting man crushes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nohomo:


Excellent call


----------



## papaSmurf

^Awww, I miss Nathan. Misfits isn't the same without him.


----------



## Layla

Equisgurl said:


> and probably one of the main reasons I watch Grimm, David Giuntoli


Agree 100% love Grimm as a show, but loving David just as much.


----------



## cj66

Skyliner said:


> Haha. The Phillip Phillips thread? opcorn














> _American Idol came on the tv here the other day, and I was like...  OMG ITS THIS GUY!_ :clap


nice!



meganmila said:


> I should watch American Idol.


probably!

ps- they`re both safe this week 










edit: weirdos! <3


----------



## Bunyip

....Idk I'm just gonna post guys I've seen on the internet like the creepy person I am. I'd post more but these are the first three I thought of lalalala




































































running away now


----------



## Barette

Sabreena said:


> Tate Langdon from AHS


YES! A thousand times YES! I love him!


----------



## 213




----------



## 213

^ aww ****


----------



## 213

sorry for the spam. my bad.

this is the cutest guy ive ever seen.


----------



## Lateralus

Blocked


----------



## hiimnotcool

Durzo said:


> Not sure if cutes the right word. But he has the best traps iv ever seen ^_^ Not a great pic but not going to look for another


LOL'd when I entered thread and saw Zyzz. Srs brah? Ur one cheeky kunt mate I swear


----------



## EZRAT

Caggee said:


> ....Idk I'm just gonna post guys I've seen on the internet like the creepy person I am. I'd post more but these are the first three I thought of lalalala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> running away now


kinky


----------



## Brad

-


----------



## Brad

-


----------



## Brad

-


----------



## TheOutsider

213 said:


> sorry for the spam. my bad.
> 
> this is the cutest guy ive ever seen.


<3


----------



## Brad

-


----------



## Brad

-


----------



## TheOutsider




----------



## Brad

-


----------



## Bunyip

Brad5 said:


>


well that's nice


----------



## Stilla

213 said:


> sorry for the spam. my bad.
> 
> this is the cutest guy ive ever seen.


:um


----------



## cj66

this page needs some Phillip and Heejun 
'cause they were both ****ing awesome tonight.




























:mushy


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

213 said:


> sorry for the spam. my bad.
> 
> this is the cutest guy ive ever seen.


Is that Jeffrey Dahmer?


----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## Dirtytrenchcoat




----------



## falling down

Seems to be a lot of similar traits and characteristics here, all of which make me feel like punching my computer screen.


----------



## strawberryjulius

had to bump this thread for this. i think im in love.


----------



## MindOverMood

Andrej Pejic


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

MindOverMood said:


> Andrej Pejic


 That's a dude?


----------



## Bunyip

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> That's a dude?


Very androgynous, eh?


----------



## Farideh

River Phoenix!!!! SERIOUSLY.


----------



## strawberryjulius

this is also a dude, i'm not attracted to him, i just wanted an excuse to post him.


----------



## Neutrino




----------



## Ventura

I thought about posting a pic of my boyfriend


----------



## mezzoforte

Ventura said:


> I thought about posting a pic of my boyfriend


Aw, you should


----------



## mezzoforte

Saw The Hunger Games last night... :heart


----------



## Starlightx

I find Adam Gontier adorable!


----------



## Equisgurl




----------



## Skyliner

Dirtytrenchcoat said:


>


Cillian Murphy is so purrrdy :yes


----------



## Col

My boyfriend of course!!
<3


























Clearly not enough black men on this thread anyway P:


----------



## RiversEdge

Col said:


> My boyfriend of course!!
> <3
> 
> Clearly not enough black men on this thread anyway P:


You look really cute together. 
Hey, I tried to throw Drake and Chris Brown in the mix a while back on this thread, but no takers.


----------



## LittleGloves

I wish I had a picture of him. :sigh


----------



## Yogurt

213 said:


> sorry for the spam. my bad.
> 
> this is the cutest guy ive ever seen.


Lol Dahmer was only hot like THAT DAY, he looked a mess all the other times I've seen him. I think it was because his hair was short here and the stress of what was happening hadn't really hit him yet. If I had to pick a hot serial killer it'd be Bundy lol. He was cute.


----------



## KelsKels

^ :teeth

Ted Bundy is hot though. In an Ill-bludgeon-strangle-and-rape-you-after-your-dead kinda way.


----------



## dunno1234

cute <3


----------



## Syndacus




----------



## falling down

Yogurt said:


> Lol Dahmer was only hot like THAT DAY, he looked a mess all the other times I've seen him. I think it was because his hair was short here and the stress of what was happening hadn't really hit him yet. If I had to pick a hot serial killer it'd be Bundy lol. He was cute.





KelsKels said:


> ^ :teeth
> 
> Ted Bundy is hot though. In an Ill-bludgeon-strangle-and-rape-you-after-your-dead kinda way.


Is this real life? I'm trying to deduce in my head whether this is actually funny or very disturbing commentary.


----------



## whatevzers

The lead singer :b


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Yogurt said:


> Lol Dahmer was only hot like THAT DAY, he looked a mess all the other times I've seen him. I think it was because his hair was short here and the stress of what was happening hadn't really hit him yet. If I had to pick a hot serial killer it'd be Bundy lol. He was cute.


He had to look hot more than once, how else did he get all those guys back to his apartment? Most people wouldn't trust an ugly guy to go and do the stuff he wanted to do.


----------



## Yogurt

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> He had to look hot more than once, how else did he get all those guys back to his apartment? Most people wouldn't trust an ugly guy to go and do the stuff he wanted to do.












Well none of them were really cute either lol


----------



## Yogurt

kelskels said:


> ^ :teeth
> 
> ted bundy is hot though. In an ill-bludgeon-strangle-and-rape-you-after-your-dead kinda way.


hahaha!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Yogurt said:


> Well none of them were really cute either lol


Well I'm not so great either, that doesn't mean I'd go with a weird ugly guy to his apartment just like that.


----------



## calichick

this guy was in the news yesterday for beating Michael Phelps...I love swimmers!


----------



## Ventura

mezzoforte said:


> Aw, you should


----------



## strawberryjulius

^ that purple flower really hits the spot for me.
-

just look at my avatar. omgmghhgh


----------



## Ventura

^ Haha you should know who that is : D


----------



## strawberryjulius

i do know. :b i am going to pretend i dont.


----------



## Ventura

Good good would make it less awkward :b


----------



## Ventura

:mushy


----------



## Kakumbus

Yes i know its a video game character, but thats the best I could find for a guy ^^ and Dean from supernatural.


----------



## ohgodits2014

Yogurt said:


> Lol Dahmer was only hot like THAT DAY, he looked a mess all the other times I've seen him. I think it was because his hair was short here and the stress of what was happening hadn't really hit him yet. If I had to pick a hot serial killer it'd be Bundy lol. He was cute.





FireIsTheCleanser said:


> He had to look hot more than once, how else did he get all those guys back to his apartment? Most people wouldn't trust an ugly guy to go and do the stuff he wanted to do.





Yogurt said:


> Well none of them were really cute either lol


Jesus Christ, you people are sick. All those people were dismembered, and one of them was only fourteen.


----------



## whatevzers

Cappie


----------



## bkhill5




----------



## Leary88

Ventura said:


> :mushy


lmao... ***. :mushy <333333


----------



## Leary88

oh my god you put two... I don't know what to say. I'm staring at the ground and kicking at imaginary pebbles. <3


----------



## Arrested Development

Oh my...

Is that a puppet-scarf......hat? :mushy


----------



## Starlightx

Ian Somerhalder


----------



## Starlightx

Yes yes, I know these guys aren't real (sadly), but they are cute (at least I think so)!


----------



## Toppington

Ventura said:


> :mushy


What an absolute beast. I wish I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Bbpuff

:heart:heart


----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## calichick

eric decker....his girlfriend is hot too, they're going to have beautiful kids


----------



## pancakepowder

i love french men


----------



## Camelleone

the paradise kiss guys and live action role:


----------



## bitoqueen

ops
Yah it shouldn't take a genius to figure out that I have a thing for nerdy/Geeky boys


----------



## CalmOceanWaves

Please don't laugh at me..... 

http://a1.ec-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/99/81ba6ffb027cadf8e238a47c264f8970/l.jpg


----------



## JadedCalalily

Im not posting a picture but i will say their name.

ROSSY!


----------



## strawberryjulius

Camelleone said:


> the paradise kiss guys and live action role:


i wasn't expecting someone else to post him. i am glad we are in agreement. :heart

wish i could watch paradise kiss instead of going to work. bummmmm.


----------



## Camelleone

@strawberryjulius well he's quiet famous.. I didn't really like mukai until I watched paradise kiss ^^ (at first I even thought he didn't suit the role)


----------



## Insanityonthego

I've seen a lot of cute guys but when you say cutest he's the one that comes to mind.
Ben Bruce...orgasms <3 <3 <3


----------



## Yogurt

Good lord...


----------



## Shoelaces

Yogurt said:


> Good lord...


...I want to watch the longhaired guy lick his friend's washboard abs. After which have them both pleasuring me at the same time.

Oddly enough it's the cute guy with the hat and not the player with ink that I find more attractive.


----------



## Shoelaces

mezzoforte said:


> Saw The Hunger Games last night... :heart


...! Oh, Peeta. I cannot stop looking at your beautiful lips and jawline. And those eyes just kill me.

Team Peeta all the way! \m/


----------



## thora

Truth


----------



## thora

Sorry, didn't work above.


----------



## ApathyDivine

His name is Jarkko Ahola


----------



## Meeve

> Excuse me as I wipe the drool from my face!


Whoever posted this, I agree ten-fold. But also










God and his personality, his crazy over-confidence is almost like medicine XD


----------



## Meeve

LOL and looking through all these posts has made me realize that when I see a guy I find attractive, my jaw twitches XD


----------



## Yogurt

Shoelaces said:


> ...I want to watch the longhaired guy lick his friend's washboard abs. After which have them both pleasuring me at the same time.
> 
> Oddly enough it's the cute guy with the hat and not the player with ink that I find more attractive.


Hahahah omg! I find the tatted guy more attractive but everything else you said was just :boogie


----------



## Bunyip

I mean really

it counts

also I just don't know the line between things I find cute and things I find sexy and I am the confuse :CC

BUT ANYWAY


----------



## Bunyip

and uhrr I guess this one is you know /not wearing any clothing/ so I'll just LINK because I dunno it's not like his naughty bits are showing but his rear end is so >| CLICKHEREIFYOUDON'TCARE


----------



## Bunyip

I'm feeling pretty heterosexual tonight ~~lollll~~

OKAY ONE MORE POST AND THEN I'LL STOP UNTIL SOMEONE ELSE POSTS GDHGD >:C










































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









^ and unf, that hair


----------



## Bunyip

You know what's underrated? Crossdressers.


































Wild CAGGEE appeared!

Go! CUTEBOY!

CAGGEE used Swoon!

But it failed!

CUTEBOY used Crossdress!

It's super effective!

CAGGEE used Nosebleed!

CUTEBOY protected itself!

CAGGEE is hit with recoil!

Wild CAGGEE fainted!

the hell am I on about, is what
this battle clearly doesn't even _make sense_

sob

implodes


----------



## vanwa

no brainer
patrick stump and yoseob from b2st
cutest guys ever in the history of forever


----------



## Shoelaces

Yogurt said:


> Hahahah omg! I find the tatted guy more attractive but everything else you said was just :boogie


Damn those japanese guys (or korean?) and their attractiveness! SOMEBODY TELL ME WHO THOSE GUYS ARE PLZ.


----------



## Shoelaces

Silentious said:


> His name is Jarkko Ahola


So I heard you like guys in metal so I uploaded some pics of them for you.










Just kidding.

**


----------



## Bunyip

the man is killing me, okay
ain't even gay


----------



## fallen18




----------



## falling down




----------



## Toppington

Caggee said:


>


And now it just got weird. Please continue.


----------



## squidlette

Did I already post Moss from The IT Crowd in this thread or not? 










This dude got posted on the Sexy Atheists page on Facebook, and he is so outrageously hot that it's like looking into the sun. @[email protected] No clue what his name is, or if he's an actor/model/rock star or just some random guy who submitted himself on there...... I like the mystery, though. :-3


----------



## Barette

Caggee said:


>


WTH he looks better in that dress than I would.


----------



## Evo

Caggee said:


>


:wtf


----------



## squidlette

Legs for days.


----------



## Barette

squidlette said:


> Legs for days.


For real, and they even have a nice shape to them. God I've never been so jealous of a guy's figure.


----------



## Bunyip

He's frickin gorgeous. ;u; the cuuutest guy

even the pictire I posted when I first posted him, with the makeip

Just ohbby prettier than all girls

Good god I cannot phone type

Also if memory serves correct, he commented that he thinks his legs are too long and ruin short dresses


-froths-


----------



## Paper Samurai

Caggee said:


>


Words. I don't have any :afr


----------



## sas111




----------



## Bunyip

If only more boys would crossdress and be heterosexual, is what.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Caggee said:


> If only more boys would crossdress and be heterosexual, is what.


You heard of 4Chan? There's a subculture there that loves it - they call them traps. And the strange thing is it's fans are both men and women - straight men btw who claim they would be more than willing to 'do' them if the trap is feminine looking enough. :afr *wishes I was making this up.

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/traps


----------



## Bunyip

Paper Samurai said:


> You heard of 4Chan? There's a subculture there that loves it - they call them traps. And the strange thing is it's fans are both men and women - straight men btw who claim they would be more than willing to 'do' them if the trap is feminine looking enough. :afr *wishes I was making this up.
> 
> http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/traps


Pffft, traps. That's a beautiful label. Oh, and I've definitely heard of 4chan, but I've never really been on XD


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Vanilllabb said:


>


**** yeah


----------



## RiversEdge

Evo said:


> :wtf


You said what I was thinking :lol


----------



## papaSmurf

Caggee said:


> You know what's underrated? Crossdressers.


Holy cow, dude is rocking that dress so hard.


----------



## flarf

papaSmurf said:


> Holy cow, dude is rocking that dress so hard.


haha, and he knows it too


----------



## papaSmurf

^Indeed he does! I'm super jealous of that kind of confidence.


----------



## notna

Lucky guy..


----------



## arnie

Not cute enough? :b


----------



## Fear Goggles

Jared Leto









Brandon Boyd


----------



## sas111




----------



## fetisha




----------



## Paper Samurai

Thomas Dekker - very good looking dude !


----------



## Paper Samurai

wickedlovely said:


>


I see you have a thing for football players.
What about this guy btw:










The guy broke my heart though last year :cry (in a non-gay way lol :b)


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## fetisha

Caggee said:


> the man is killing me, okay
> ain't even gay


:um


----------



## Bunyip

Jared Leto os defo a pretty good one mmmm


----------



## Barette

Rory Culkin


----------



## behave

Teddy Jon - (Im bisexual)


----------



## behave




----------



## Perfectionist

I skimmed the last ten pages and only like 3 boys were attractive looking to me. I think I'm weird.

On that note:








I will have a crush on this man until he is 107. He's beautiful.


----------



## Tentative

I wouldn't call a guy cute, so these are some I find handsome.

Emile Hirsch









Tom Welling









Kevin Zegers









Jared Leto









Johnny Depp









Gary Oldman in Bram Stoker's Dracula









Josh Hartnett









Gaspard Ulliel


----------



## pita

Bunnybee said:


> Brett Anderson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex James
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damon Albarn


+1


----------



## meeps

^ +2


----------



## Barette

Tentative said:


> Tom Welling


OMG YES. He was the reason I used to be so obsessed with Smallville.


----------



## ApathyDivine

Shoelaces said:


> So I heard you like guys in metal so I uploaded some pics of them for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding.
> 
> **


Eeeeeh! Thanks


----------



## ApathyDivine

His hair looks like a cloak in this one


----------



## Toppington

behave said:


>


Wow. I wish I looked anything like him. Life is totally unfair. :blank


----------



## Bunyip

more chrisssyyy ;`;`;`;






































































still having problems with the obsess
obviously





;u; just oh he's so cute~~ and not all cocky or anything, even.
ohhhdying dying swowowowoooon swoon swoon

his tongue is also very cute


----------



## pita

^
His legs make me hate my legs.


----------



## Col

Perfectionist said:


> I skimmed the last ten pages and only like 3 boys were attractive looking to me. I think I'm weird.


Nah you're not weird. I haven't found almost anyone in this thread attractive. Just a couple here and there.

And now I must post Gary fookin' Oldman!
















No, I don't care that that's him as Beethoven.


----------



## Bunyip

pita said:


> ^
> His legs make me hate my legs.


Same, same. :<


----------



## strawberryjulius

i find this thread mostly icky. i think i am fussy. :b


----------



## Bunyip

Miles Mcmillan~


----------



## Bunyip

/randomdifferentpeople


















































































Ugh, there's a special place in my heart for Matthew Hitt in particular.


----------



## Bunyip

more matthew hitt

































































ethan james O:


----------



## Perfectionist

Col said:


> Nah you're not weird. I haven't found almost anyone in this thread attractive. Just a couple here and there.


FYI: One of the three was your bf. He's so cute!

:hide


----------



## Fear Goggles

Simon Amstell


----------



## Watercoulour

Don't judge meh D:


----------



## Bunyip

Watercoulour said:


> Don't judge meh D:


OH I AM JUDGING YOU O:<
...._positively_


----------



## Cashew

From Freaks and Geeks :um Man that little guy is crazy handsome now


----------



## MidnightBlu

Siringo said:


> From Freaks and Geeks :um Man that little guy is crazy handsome now


First picture he is pretty cute!


----------



## MidnightBlu

Alex Turner from Arctic Monkeys.



















Sam Huntington from Being Human.


----------



## Col

Perfectionist said:


> FYI: One of the three was your bf. He's so cute!
> 
> :hide


Aww <3


----------



## Bunyip

oh Sam Huntington
socute


----------



## Toppington

Caggee said:


>


Is it bad that it's been days and I'm still in love with this particular picture? Maybe I'll actually contribute one day. :b


----------



## Bunyip

Toppington said:


> Is it bad that it's been days and I'm still in love with this particular picture? Maybe I'll actually contribute on day. :b


Oh, never. It couldn't possibly be bad! ;3; he's too amazing/cute/beautiful/allthewords for someone not to be in love with at least one of his pictures aghd sdhsj -lies but oh well-

plus, I mean.... _those tights_

You should contribute, yes~! =D

ALSO... your birthday is very close hmm O:


----------



## Toppington

Caggee said:


> Oh, never. It couldn't possibly be bad! ;3; he's too amazing/cute/beautiful/allthewords for someone not to be in love with at least one of his pictures aghd sdhsj -lies but oh well-


I feel kind of bad for being in love with like the one picture where he isn't smiling. 



Caggee said:


> ALSO... your birthday is very close hmm O:


The significance of that is flying right over my head, I guess...? I wish I looked like him if that's what you're getting at. :b


----------



## Bunyip

Toppington said:


> I feel kind of bad for being in love with like the one picture where he isn't smiling.
> 
> The significance of that is flying right over my head, I guess...? I wish I looked like him if that's what you're getting at. :b


Eh, a placid expression is always kind of nice because it shows you the natural state of their features. ;`; and quite often their lips look quite nice when not smiling

Nahh, I just happened to notice. No significance at allllll! /no idea what I'm getting at
Aye, when you're seventeen, tell me if your memory somehow magically improves massive amounts. >| Mine seems to have since I turned seventeen and it's ~~strange~~ -used to having awful memory, especially with numbers-

andalsoyouarecutetoonotthatIneedtosaythatoritaffectsabsolutelyanything


----------



## slightlyawkward

Anton Yelchin


----------



## ApathyDivine

I love my metal men


----------



## SAgirl

Caggee who is the guy with the black and red shirt and brown eyes? He is drop dead gorgeous. You certainly seem to have the same taste in guys as me.


----------



## Bunyip

SAgirl said:


> Caggee who is the guy with the black and red shirt and brown eyes? He is drop dead gorgeous. You certainly seem to have the same taste in guys as me.


I apologize for not being able to tell on my own, but who exactly/what post and picture? You've got me thinking I'm colorblind with the red and black shirt. D: -le idiot-


----------



## squidlette

thegoodtimes said:


> First picture he is pretty cute!


He's Lance in Bones now..... I've got a major crush on that character. <3


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## falling down

Why am I not surprised? :lol


----------



## Toppington

Caggee said:


> Eh, a placid expression is always kind of nice because it shows you the natural state of their features. ;`; and quite often their lips look quite nice when not smiling


You're probably right. :b



Caggee said:


> Nahh, I just happened to notice. No significance at allllll! /no idea what I'm getting at
> Aye, when you're seventeen, tell me if your memory somehow magically improves massive amounts. >| Mine seems to have since I turned seventeen and it's ~~strange~~ -used to having awful memory, especially with numbers-


Will do, I guess. Short-term has always been awful, but I don't think I'm absolutely terrible at remembering long-term. It could be that I just can't remember an instance where not remembering something has completely screwed me over though. I'm a little out of it right now. :teeth



Caggee said:


> andalsoyouarecutetoonotthatIneedtosaythatoritaffectsabsolutelyanything


If you say so. I wish I had his... Everything.


----------



## Bunyip

Toppington said:


> You're probably right. :b


 bahah, maybe. :3 ....also he uploaded another picture of himself today SCOOOREE










AND A VIDEO OF WALKING OH MY






-FLAILS-



Toppington said:


> Will do, I guess. Short-term has always been awful, but I don't think I'm absolutely terrible at remembering long-term. It could be that I just can't remember an instance where not remembering something has completely screwed me over though. I'm a little out of it right now. :teeth


Awessomee. I'm pretty sure my everythingmemory has been awful foreverr. I don't know if I've ever been screwed over by not remembering something, hmmm... It's certainly been a pain in the ***, though. Why are you a little out of it? Just tired? ;u;



Toppington said:


> If you say so. I wish I had his... Everything.


His tights, even? ;DD OH JACK
But yes. -petpet- Envy hurts the soul. :< I wish words existed that would make you feel better about yourself.


----------



## Yogurt

I think he is so cute and I wish I could marry him! cry


----------



## fetisha




----------



## Bunyip




----------



## Bunyip

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


































Did I already post Matthew Hit- OH WAIT I DON'T CARE BECAUSE HE IS GORGEOUS


----------



## avoidobot3000

Bunyip said:


>


Hahaha, guns. :roll:doh


----------



## KiwiGirl




----------



## Bunyip

all below this are vladimir ivanov
he has sassy eyebrows


----------



## Bunyip

... /more vladimir


























andnowotherpeopleLOL

Ollie Edwards

















Tyson Ballou

















Ton Heukels

















more Miles Mcmillan <33333 afavoriteok


----------



## Bunyip

Miles Mcmillan again. HE'S FABU.










































Miles McMillan & Lyle Lodwick









Jacob Van Den Hoven

























Mikhael Ayoub


----------



## Bunyip

avoidobot3000 said:


> Hahaha, guns.


Pffft, I actually just now noticed that. XD Fantastic~

Peter Bruder

















Baptiste Radufe









Silviu Tolu









































Shandor Ten Hoven









Clement Chabernaud


----------



## Bunyip

Maxime Bergougnoux









Daniel Cullen

























Bastiaan Van Gaalen









Matteo Martari

















Bar Grein

















Otto Pierce


----------



## Bunyip

Philipp Schmidt









Parker Gregory

















Nicolas Ripoll
















































^bahah


----------



## Bunyip

More Nicolas Ripoll









































Francisco Lachowski


----------



## sas111

Mehhhh, they're all so prim, proper, & posy. Not my thing. I love rugid, scruffy, look'n men.

More Gonjasufi <3




























Henry Rollins



















Charles Manson


----------



## Bunyip

lol, yes, I love 'em prim and proper O;

Francisco Lachowski again
















(bigger version of ^ http://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lerif0MJ9e1qbmtx9o1_1280.jpg )









Ralf Javoiss









Marlon Teixeira

























Simone Nobili

















Julian Naderer


----------



## Bunyip

Tom Barker









Lars Burmeister, I think? kekeke









Greg Nawrat

















Rogier Boschaart









Johan Erik Goransson









Magnus Alinder shjds

















Toby Leonard









Jake Gordon


----------



## Bunyip

another Jake Gordon

















Vincent LaCrocq

























Domenique Melchior









Daniel herman









Tomek Szczukiecki
















middle ^


----------



## calichick

A MALE MODEL BOMB HAS EXPLODED in this thread!!! LOL

such pretty pretty guys, but nothing compared to athletes!


----------



## gusstaf

Ricky Rubio from the Minnesota Timberwolves...attractive, talented and based on his interviews, pretty funny too!


----------



## ApathyDivine

Bartek Borowiec


----------



## Bunyip

calichick said:


> A MALE MODEL BOMB HAS EXPLODED in this thread!!! LOL
> 
> such pretty pretty guys, but nothing compared to athletes!


HELL YES IT HAS
proud to be the detonator ;D

Post 'em athletes!


----------



## squidd

ok so from what I can gather from this thread I need to lose about 10-15 kg, shave the beard I've been cultivating and somehow make my hair grow more.. ..fantastic...ier


----------



## Bunyip

but beards are
superfly too ;`;

but nice hair is pretty much fetish fuel for me so ~~lol~~

also, Michael Buble is also damn adorable





























































lolll


----------



## CleverUsername

Has this guy been posted yet


----------



## squidlette

squidd said:


> ok so from what I can gather from this thread I need to lose about 10-15 kg, shave the beard I've been cultivating and somehow make my hair grow more.. ..fantastic...ier


Let me contradict you with this:










and this:


----------



## Bunyip

squidlette said:


> Let me contradict you with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this:


yay
i concur


----------



## blue the puppy




----------



## calichick




----------



## Col

I don't really think he's cute but I freaking love this hair cut. It needs to make a come back. Now. Seriously. Do it.


----------



## Bunyip

Col said:


> I don't really think he's cute but I freaking love this hair cut. It needs to make a come back. Now. Seriously. Do it.


That actually is quite cute

also this thread is just bubbly-making in general right now yay


----------



## MindOverMood

calichick said:


>


----------



## RawrJessiRawr




----------



## squidlette

RawrJessiRawr said:


>


Yay! Dan Hardy? Last time I saw him was when GSP was trying to rip his arm off.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

squidlette:1059882598 said:


> RawrJessiRawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! Dan Hardy? Last time I saw him was when GSP was trying to rip his arm off.
Click to expand...

Yup dan hardy  soooo cute lol aw his arm?


----------



## squidlette

RawrJessiRawr said:


> Yup dan hardy  soooo cute lol aw his arm?


Oh yeah. That was a freaking VICIOUS fight. Hardy lost HORRIBLY, but he sure is a scrappy dude. He just would not tap out no matter how bad it got - I really did expect to see his shoulder dislocate any second.


----------



## MindOverMood

^He wasn't won a fight since.


----------



## squidlette

MindOverMood said:


> ^He wasn't won a fight since.


Yeah...... is he even fighting anymore?


----------



## AllToAll

blue the puppy said:


>


I love Anderson Cooper! So much so that I'm not even attracted to him. I just really want him to be my uncle or something... :?

Sam Riley









Eddie Redmayne


----------



## MindOverMood

I think he's fighting soon. But If he doesn't get the boot if or when he loses the next fight, I'll be surprised.


----------



## Neutrino




----------



## papaSmurf

Neutrino said:


>


I'm not at all jealous of this hombre's hair, nope.


----------



## Neutrino

papaSmurf said:


> I'm not at all jealous of this hombre's hair, nope.


:sus


----------



## beansly




----------



## Scarlet Tanager

whoops its more than one guy.


----------



## AllToAll

beansly said:


>


I want to...


----------



## Velorrei

Zack Merrick from All Time Low.









Bo Burnham!









Jacob Zachar!

Too many to decide...


----------



## Neutrino

Velorrei said:


> Jacob Zachar!
> 
> Too many to decide...


What's he from? So cuuuuute.


----------



## squidlette

I love us for bringing on the beardie love and sticking with it after Squidd pointed out we were slacking. <3


----------



## whatevzers

Neutrino said:


> What's he from? So cuuuuute.


The TV Show Greek


----------



## Neutrino

Oh yeah =D


----------



## Cashew

Every man in Mad Men imo


----------



## shiori

Changmin Shim









Andrew Garfield









Jero - enka (traditional Japanese music) singer


----------



## wishing on a star

Tu Cielo said:


>


 omg yes!!


----------



## WinterWhite

HI if i was to post this guy's pic ould anyone laugh at me? 
Erm i don't find him cute and good looking but seeing his face makes me want to laugh...


----------



## WinterWhite

I find Alexis Sanchez from Barcelona absolutely gorgeous and cute... but he is only 5 months my junior


----------



## WinterWhite

And of course hamsters but not sure if male or female anyway they all look alike


----------



## beansly

AllToAll said:


> I want to...


Absolutely perfect gif! :yes


----------



## Neutrino




----------



## Cashew

MidnightBlu said:


> Alex Turner from Arctic Monkeys.


Oh man! I had no idea this guy was so cute! and that voice :nw


----------



## AllToAll

shiori123 said:


> Andrew Garfield


Even with his big head and tiny body, I love Andrew Garfield.



Neutrino said:


>


"To some people I'm a one. To others I'm a strong two." Zach Galifanakis on Mansome...
I love a man who doesn't know how attractive he is. :lol


----------



## fetisha

chester see


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_James McAvoy_


----------



## fetisha




----------



## crystaltears




----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

fetisha said:


> *jgl


hi youre hot  
ah reminds me when he was in 3rd from the sun. enjoyed that show much.


----------



## MidnightBlu

Velorrei said:


> Zack Merrick from All Time Low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bo Burnham!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacob Zachar!
> 
> Too many to decide...


Second guy is cute.


----------



## falling down

Why does everyone seem to want guys who look little boys in here?


----------



## Starlightx

falling down said:


> Why does everyone seem to want guys who look little boys in here?


Well the thread is to post _cute_ guys and that can imply boyish looking features?

Anyway, just saw Grimm yesterday so..


----------



## Koolio

^ people have preferences, and they're are many girls who look very young in the cutest girls thread.


----------



## falling down

Koolio said:


> ^ people have preferences, and they're are many girls who look very young in the cutest girls thread.


And it seems every female here have similar preferences. This is not a guys vs girls debate, I am just curious as to why every guy looks like a high school kid.


----------



## MindOverMood

falling down said:


> I am just curious as to why every guy looks like a high school kid.


Most men are not cute(Hugh Jackman, Gerard Butler etc..)


----------



## falling down

MindOverMood said:


> Most men are not cute(Hugh Jackman, Gerard Butler etc..)


Says who? :eyes I thought a lot of women loved Hugh Jackman.


----------



## Princess143

I couldnt possibly post here, I would fill up your entire forum lol


----------



## Revenwyn

I have a thing for Tuomas Holopainen


----------



## Tangerine

falling down said:


> Why does everyone seem to want guys who look little boys in here?


Maybe because the thread is called "Cutest guys," not "Most rugged, sexiest, handsome etc?" Just my thought, maybe being cute is associated with youthfulness, but I am not sure..


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

falling down said:


> Why does everyone seem to want guys who look little boys in here?











This doing it for you brah?


----------



## Bianca12




----------



## MindOverMood

falling down said:


> Says who? :eyes I thought a lot of women loved Hugh Jackman.


Oh I'm sure they do. I just don't think they would be considered cute, which is why there are a lot of guys being posted who tend to have your typical boyish looks(pretty much what Starlightx had already mentioned)


----------



## falling down

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> This doing it for you brah?


:lol :no


----------



## crystaltears

falling down said:


> Why does everyone seem to want guys who look little boys in here?


because they're cute.. :mushy

and I used to think Leo DiCaprio looked cute when I first saw Titanic, he had this boyish look to him :lol


----------



## falling down

crystaltears said:


> because they're cute.. :mushy
> 
> and I used to think Leo DiCaprio looked cute when I first saw Titanic, he had this boyish look to him :lol


Leo still looks like a boy these days, like a boy with a couple wrinkles.

So the question then becomes, if everyone were asked to 'Post the most attractive guy you've ever seen' or 'Post the guy you're most attracted to', would the posts be much different?


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

Alex Gaskarth -- all time low


----------



## Revenwyn

falling down said:


> Leo still looks like a boy these days, like a boy with a couple wrinkles.
> 
> So the question then becomes, if everyone were asked to 'Post the most attractive guy you've ever seen' or 'Post the guy you're most attracted to', would the posts be much different?


I would think so. When you say "cute" girls will post "cute". But if you say attractive, attractiveness can range from girls who only like cute guys, to girls who only like ripped guys.


----------



## amberr

:mushy


----------



## Invisigirl




----------



## MadeinLithuania

Oh my.......


----------



## fetisha




----------



## MindOverMood

fetisha said:


>


I take it you watch Degrassi then?


----------



## amberr

fetisha said:


>


I can def agree with this one. Ha, so cute. :yes


----------



## NatureFellow

I would just insert a picture of myself.
hhohhoohohohohohohoho
HOHOHOHO
ho.


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_Hohohohoho
hohohoh
hohoo
ho
Do it O_O
_


----------



## Linlinh

Bianca12 said:


>


:mushy :mushy


----------



## JenN2791

mynameislacie said:


> Alex Gaskarth -- all time low


Don't think I've heard of him before, but lordy he's cute lol


----------



## xTKsaucex

SadgirlgoneMADXX said:


> whoops its more than one guy.


Its nice how they're all together...

get the firing squad

especially for the second from the right.


----------



## fetisha

MindOverMood said:


> I take it you watch Degrassi then?


yes I do >.<


----------



## Brad

:blush


----------



## Paper Samurai

xTKsaucex said:


> Its nice how they're all together...
> 
> get the firing squad
> 
> especially for the second from the right.


Well said lulz:clap


----------



## JenN2791

^good god....franklin gutierrez. One of the sexiest men I ever seen..


----------



## Linlinh




----------



## fetisha




----------



## Neutrino

fetisha said:


>


I completely agree :mushy


----------



## Bunyip




----------



## fetisha




----------



## Bunyip




----------



## crystaltears




----------



## Evo




----------



## BrookeHannigan

because he looks like my boyfriend it could be seriously his twin brother O.O
only my bfs hair is a little longer...still <3 <3 <3 <3 for him and my bf :$


----------



## falling down

Pretty certain now I'm gonna die alone.


----------



## Invisigirl

falling down said:


> Pretty certain now I'm gonna die alone.


I understand. When I look at the cutest girl thread I think, "I guess I can never eat again." :roll


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_Cuteness level over 900000000_


----------



## falling down

Invisigirl said:


> I understand. When I look at the cutest girl thread I think, "I guess I can never eat again." :roll


:|

I think Ethan Suplee deserves props for what he has accomplished.

























2012

Hopefully he did it for himself and not because of social pressure.


----------



## papaSmurf

MadeinLithuania said:


> _Cuteness level over 900000000_


Oh man, this is the greatest thing. My day is markedly improved.


----------



## JenN2791

wickedlovely said:


>


Lots of hot men in soccer..lol

Carlos Bocanegra


----------



## fetisha

matt tuck from bullet for my valentine


----------



## Linlinh

MadeinLithuania said:


> _Cuteness level over 900000000_


Where's that from?


----------



## Toppington

falling down said:


> :|
> 
> I think Ethan Suplee deserves props for what he has accomplished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2012
> 
> Hopefully he did it for himself and not because of social pressure.


:um Damn...


----------



## Bunyip

MadeinLithuania said:


> _Cuteness level over 900000000_


what a cute kitttyyy ;`;


----------



## falling down

Toppington said:


> :um Damn...


At least somebody noticed.


----------



## Neutrino

Bunyip said:


> yum


:love2 I'm liking this man.



Invisigirl said:


> I understand. When I look at the cutest girl thread I think, "I guess I can never eat again." :roll


Aha. Also breast implants.



falling down said:


> :|
> 
> I think Ethan Suplee deserves props for what he has accomplished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2012
> 
> Hopefully he did it for himself and not because of social pressure.


WOW. I didn't know he'd done this. Good for him :yes


----------



## Tentative

:heart


----------



## 0589471

Haha, Bubbles! ^



falling down said:


> :|
> 
> I think Ethan Suplee deserves props for what he has accomplished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2012
> 
> Hopefully he did it for himself and not because of social pressure.


Wow! He looks really good! I agree, I hope it was for himself too.


----------



## fetisha




----------



## Tu Cielo

Bunyip said:


> (Pics of total perfection)


YES, YES, YES, A THOUSAND TIMES YES!!! Gah!! Why must Tom Hiddleston be such a life ruiner? I almost die every time he laughs...so...fricken...ADORABLE!!!










































Okay I'm done fangirling now....or am I? *proceeds to stay up all night looking up pictures and videos of Tom*


----------



## falling down

Neutrino said:


> :love2 I'm liking this man.
> 
> Aha. Also breast implants.
> 
> WOW. I didn't know he'd done this. Good for him :yes





A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, Bubbles! ^
> 
> Wow! He looks really good! I agree, I hope it was for himself too.


Yeah, I guess being worth 16 million and having a lot of time on his hands helps. :blank


----------



## Bryan108

Tu Cielo said:


> YES, YES, YES, A THOUSAND TIMES YES!!! Gah!! Why must Tom Hiddleston be such a life ruiner? I almost die every time he laughs...so...fricken...ADORABLE!!!
> 
> Okay I'm done fangirling now....or am I? *proceeds to stay up all night looking up pictures and videos of Tom*


wow you really are obsessed with him arent you..:um


----------



## Bunyip

Tu Cielo said:


> Okay I'm done fangirling now....or am I? *proceeds to stay up all night looking up pictures and videos of Tom*


LOL Ikr just ohp up all night looking at dem pics

he's so cute though

Like seriously who could even handle it






and then this ^^^ is in my head forever my whole life


----------



## fetisha




----------



## JenN2791

BrookeHannigan said:


> because he looks like my boyfriend it could be seriously his twin brother O.O
> only my bfs hair is a little longer...still <3 <3 <3 <3 for him and my bf :$


wow :love2


----------



## Me Comen Los Lobos

Not entirely sure 4's a man, but who cares.


----------



## Elad

I'm not gay but Matt Bomer is 10/10, seriously no **** just mirin,


----------



## Linlinh




----------



## fetisha




----------



## JenN2791

Elad said:


> I'm not gay but Matt Bomer is 10/10, seriously no **** just mirin,


Heck yes. He sort of looks like Mashable's Pete Cashmore imo, and even he's good looking as well:










His gf is gorgeous as well lol


----------



## JenN2791

Anyone know who this is?










I googled around, but keep getting random gay porn actors as my image results :\ lol


----------



## Secretaz

Daesung grrrrr :whip


----------



## MindOverMood

JenN2791 said:


> Anyone know who this is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I googled around, but keep getting random gay porn actors as my image results :\ lol


A buff T.I.?

He kind of looks like the Canadian MMA fighter named Ryan Ford.


----------



## JenN2791

MindOverMood said:


> A buff T.I.?
> 
> He kind of looks like the Canadian MMA fighter named Ryan Ford.


Hahaha, T.I. is quite hot as well.

That Ryan Ford guy looks ok I guess....


----------



## lisbeth

Marlon Teixeira.



















He is the perfect guy, I swear.


----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## calichick

lisbeth said:


> Marlon Teixeira.


He is gorgeous in that raw sexual type vibe. I actually knew a Brazilian guy who looked like him and went to my school. He was stunning ..



























JESUS


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

^ damn hes ****ing hot.


----------



## xTKsaucex

just throwing out my man crush on Dallas Green


----------



## Rest or Real?

Simon Patterson is pretty lush.


----------



## dastermole

Tao from EXO-M. He is fiiine.


----------



## JenN2791

calichick said:


> He is gorgeous in that raw sexual type vibe. I actually knew a Brazilian guy who looked like him and went to my school. He was stunning ..


Ay dios mio *faints*


----------



## beansly

Norman Reedus


----------



## sas111

^ Dawm, hypnotizing bedroom eyes.. :mushy


----------



## lisbeth

Sure no one's complaining if I post a little more Marlon here....



















He has that angelic face, and then that body...


----------



## falling down

^^Basically the same guy everyone else posts.


----------



## MsDaisy

calichick said:


> JESUS.


Time to take a shower....


----------



## coeur_brise

JenN2791 said:


> Anyone know who this is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I googled around, but keep getting random gay porn actors as my image results :\ lol


from googling "nrgfuel team lean": David Mcintosh


----------



## falling down

MsDaisy said:


> Time to take a shower....


Give him, 5-8 years, he'll look nothing like that. But then again, he's probably rich or will make enough money being a model that he will be able to stay that way, who the **** knows. This whole world has become a shallow pile of a-holes.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Even if he was in Blink-182, that hawk and tats can't be beat


----------



## calichick

falling down said:


> Give him, 5-8 years, he'll look nothing like that.


he's Brazilian, not English or Swedish. Naturally pigmented skin ages way better than pale skin. Look at Sofia Vergara, 39 and still looking hotttt.


----------



## JenN2791

sanria22 said:


> from googling "nrgfuel team lean": David Mcintosh


Ah I see. Mmm mm mmm lol



calichick said:


> he's Brazilian, not English or Swedish. Naturally pigmented skin ages way better than pale skin. Look at Sofia Vergara, 39 and still looking hotttt.


I know right! I love that woman! That's my woman crush right there lol


----------



## JenN2791

HELLL FREAKIN YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS found a video of David McIntosh:






oh my lawd....hallelujah.... he is FOINE as hell....


----------



## falling down

calichick said:


> he's Brazilian, not English or Swedish. Naturally pigmented skin ages way better than pale skin. Look at Sofia Vergara, 39 and still looking hotttt.


I don't care.


----------



## calichick

falling down said:


> I don't care.


judging by your interest in him



falling down said:


> ^^Basically the same guy everyone else posts.





falling down said:


> Give him, 5-8 years, he'll look nothing like that. But then again, he's probably rich or will make enough money being a model that he will be able to stay that way, who the **** knows. This whole world has become a shallow pile of a-holes.


you care a little :teeth


----------



## Perfectionist

I am so tired of scrolling past all these muscley gorgeous men. Boringggg. It's like the same guy over and over and over.

Galen Weston Jr! Aka the guy from the President's Choice commercials. He is sooo cuuute and thanks to him I can afford to still eat on a graduate student wage. Not letting me starve is a sexy, sexy trait in a man.


----------



## falling down

calichick said:


> judging by your interest in him
> 
> you care a little :teeth


I don't care at all, question:

If he were your "boyfriend" or "husband" and one day contracted leukemia would you spend everyday of every month he was bed ridden in a hospital beside him? Or would you sit at home waiting for the doctors to take care of him then pretend like nothing happened? Would his bod and good looks be enough for you to be at his side in his greatest time of need? If you answer yes, is it because he's beautiful or a great lay or because you actually got to know him and like the person he was, personality et al? Like as if he's better than the next guy based simply on looks, what kind of world is this becoming? I'm really tired of shallow people especially the bull**** I see on the internet, that goes for men and women.



Perfectionist said:


> I am so tired of scrolling past all these muscley gorgeous men. Boringggg. It's like the same guy over and over and over.
> 
> Galen Weston Jr! Aka the guy from the President's Choice commercials. He is sooo cuuute and thanks to him I can afford to still eat on a graduate student wage. Not letting me starve is a sexy, sexy trait in a man.


Him taking over all his dad's business and wealth doesn't hurt either, huh? 
Must be nice to be a spoiled ***** (not you, him) in this world.


----------



## Perfectionist

falling down said:


> If he were your "boyfriend" or "husband" and one day contracted leukemia would you spend everyday of every month he was bed ridden in a hospital beside him? Or would you sit at home waiting for the doctors to take care of him then pretend like nothing happened? Would his bod and good looks be enough for you to be at his side in his greatest time of need? If you answer yes, is it because he's beautiful or a great lay or because you actually got to know him and like the person he was, personality et al? Like as if he's better than the next guy based simply on looks, what kind of world is this becoming? I'm really tired of shallow people especially the bull**** I see on the internet, that goes for men and women.


To be honest, this made me laugh. I'm all for calling out shallowness, but it seems kindof pointless in this thread. The thread asks you to post pictures of people you think are attractive. Isn't that, by your definition, always shallow? If you have an issue with people being attracted to strangers with whom they are not yet in desperate, leukemia-defying love, this might not exactly be a thread for you.

It's just posting pictures of cute boys. Take a breather?

Anyways, in all my shallow glory: More cute boys! Wheee.

Topher Grace from that 70s show. Cute and funny!









Hugh Laurie. Cute and with a British accent!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

falling down said:


> I don't care at all, question:
> 
> If he were your "boyfriend" or "husband" and one day contracted leukemia would you spend everyday of every month he was bed ridden in a hospital beside him? Or would you sit at home waiting for the doctors to take care of him then pretend like nothing happened? Would his bod and good looks be enough for you to be at his side in his greatest time of need? If you answer yes, is it because he's beautiful or a great lay or because you actually got to know him and like the person he was, personality et al? Like as if he's better than the next guy based simply on looks, what kind of world is this becoming? I'm really tired of shallow people especially the bull**** I see on the internet, that goes for men and women.
> 
> Him taking over all his dad's business and wealth doesn't hurt either, huh?
> Must be nice to be a spoiled ***** (not you, him) in this world.


Whoa man calm down, next thing you know, you're going to go walking around your city shooting up people who you think just make the world a worst place (gangsters, neo-nazis, overpricing, bad restaurants) and end up having a showdown with a cop.


----------



## kismetie

*Billy Zane*









*Matt Dillion*









*Dong Youngbae aka Taeyang*









*Dustin Milligan*









*Ian Somerhalder*









*Steven Strait*


----------



## lisbeth

falling down said:


> I don't care at all, question:
> 
> If he were your "boyfriend" or "husband" and one day contracted leukemia would you spend everyday of every month he was bed ridden in a hospital beside him? Or would you sit at home waiting for the doctors to take care of him then pretend like nothing happened? Would his bod and good looks be enough for you to be at his side in his greatest time of need? If you answer yes, is it because he's beautiful or a great lay or because you actually got to know him and like the person he was, personality et al? Like as if he's better than the next guy based simply on looks, what kind of world is this becoming? I'm really tired of shallow people especially the bull**** I see on the internet, that goes for men and women.


I don't know anything whatsoever about him as a person, so for all I know, if I met him I wouldn't even like him. I just think he's hot. This isn't even the 'celebrity crush' thread, it's a thread specifically for posting guys you think are very physically attractive. And 'guys you think are very physically attractive' isn't synonymous with, as Perfectionist put it so well, men you'd ever fall in 'desperate, leukemia-defying love' with. I'm pretty sure nobody here expects the Average Joe to look like this. It's a pretty harmless thread, all things considered.

By the way, I've posted the 'same guy everyone else posts' at least three times now... I guess it's my fault if the thread is getting samey! I regret nothing. But just one more, and then I'll stop with Marlon Teixeira.



























Dan Felton, and his amazing nose




























I'd post more, but I think I think I hear the 'cutest GIRL' thread calling me.


----------



## JenN2791

falling down said:


> I don't care at all, question:
> 
> If he were your "boyfriend" or "husband" and one day contracted leukemia would you spend everyday of every month he was bed ridden in a hospital beside him? Or would you sit at home waiting for the doctors to take care of him then pretend like nothing happened? Would his bod and good looks be enough for you to be at his side in his greatest time of need? If you answer yes, is it because he's beautiful or a great lay or because you actually got to know him and like the person he was, personality et al? Like as if he's better than the next guy based simply on looks, what kind of world is this becoming? I'm really tired of shallow people especially the bull**** I see on the internet, that goes for men and women.


Wow if this thread upsets you so much, then don't come in here then... o_o


----------



## MadeinLithuania

oh....


----------



## falling down

Oh they are so special, I forgot, they're bods are tight and they take pictures of themselves therefore the best men in the world. Silly me...


----------



## MadeinLithuania




----------



## Paper Samurai

Perfectionist said:


> I am so tired of scrolling past all these muscley gorgeous men. Boringggg. It's like the same guy over and over and over.
> 
> Galen Weston Jr! Aka the guy from the President's Choice commercials. He is sooo cuuute and thanks to him I can afford to still eat on a graduate student wage. Not letting me starve is a sexy, sexy trait in a man.


I like this post:clap


----------



## beansly

Seriously peeps, this thread is just for fun. We are not comparing our boyfriends, husbands, or crushes to these men. 
Stop complaining about the pictures that are being posted, it is opinion oriented and like a.ssholes, everyone has them. So don't criticize someone else's anus.

With that said... I follow this guy on Pinterest, he occasionally posts pictures of himself, but also of other good looking bearded men.


----------



## blc1

yes


----------



## calichick

falling down said:


> I don't care at all, question:
> 
> If he were your "boyfriend" or "husband" and one day contracted leukemia would you spend everyday of every month he was bed ridden in a hospital beside him? Or would you sit at home waiting for the doctors to take care of him then pretend like nothing happened? Would his bod and good looks be enough for you to be at his side in his greatest time of need? If you answer yes, is it because he's beautiful or a great lay or because you actually got to know him and like the person he was, personality et al? Like as if he's better than the next guy based simply on looks, what kind of world is this becoming? I'm really tired of shallow people especially the bull**** I see on the internet, that goes for men and women.


:blank



falling down said:


> Oh they are so special, I forgot, they're bods are tight and they take pictures of themselves therefore the best men in the world. Silly me...


:blank



falling down said:


> Him taking over all his dad's business and wealth doesn't hurt either, huh?
> Must be nice to be a spoiled ***** (not you, him) in this world.


:blank


----------



## Dissonance

I don't mind this thread, I think falling down took it too far, I mean I just was observing the number of threads guys make about "I'M DATING THIS HOT CHICK ON SUNDAY LAWLS" I see a lot of guys making those kind of threads, and what's wrong having an outlet and discussing what they like in a guy, I think it's interesting to see what women like, yes we are shallow, all of us, doesn't mean we have to hide it.


----------



## Perfectionist

lisbeth said:


> Dan Felton, and his amazing nose


This guy is soooo interesting looking. I can't turn away. Do you have a pic of him smiling? I like boys that smile.


----------



## Orchestrated

beansly said:


> Seriously peeps, this thread is just for fun. We are not comparing our boyfriends, husbands, or crushes to these men.
> Stop complaining about the pictures that are being posted, it is opinion oriented and like a.ssholes, everyone has them. So don't criticize someone else's anus.
> 
> With that said... I follow this guy on Pinterest, he occasionally posts pictures of himself, but also of other good looking bearded men.


Good looking bearded men, you say? 











blc1 said:


> yes


I approve this message.


----------



## fetisha

Matthew Lawrence









chris brown from the band trapt


----------



## feels

christ... :love2


----------



## lisbeth

Perfectionist said:


> This guy is soooo interesting looking. I can't turn away. Do you have a pic of him smiling? I like boys that smile.


I love his face.

I couldn't easily find any pictures of him smiling (male models never smile!) but here's a bit more of him anyway:




























He looks very animated in his candids/personal photos so there are probably lots of those where he is smiling, but even though they're all over the internet, it seems kind of creepy to go looking for them.


----------



## falling down

calichick said:


> :blank
> 
> :blank
> 
> :blank


:blank


----------



## whatevzers

Yes :yes :lol


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Skyloft said:


> :love2
> 
> why am i crushing on men who are twice my age


Because they're absolutely stunning is why


----------



## falling down

Skyloft said:


> :love2
> 
> why am i crushing on men who are twice my age


Because Buble is one of the biggest douche bags walking God's green earth.


----------



## calichick

falling down said:


> Because Buble is one of the biggest douche bags walking God's green earth.


lol you're officially my new favorite member on this site


----------



## coeur_brise

falling down said:


> Because Buble is one of the biggest douche bags walking God's green earth.


You're right, he is an insult to jazz music. :b


----------



## falling down

calichick said:


> lol you're officially my new favorite member on this site


Not possible.



sanria22 said:


> You're right, he is an insult to jazz music. :b


Probably. Yes he is. And Canada.


----------



## calichick

falling down said:


> Not possible.


I think your pessimism is strangely appealing


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

falling down said:


> Because Buble is one of the biggest douche bags walking God's green earth.


You haven't been the same ever same you switched from a Falling Down profile motif to a Transformer one


----------



## Dissonance

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> You haven't been the same ever same you switched from a Falling Down profile motif to a Transformer one


It must be the Allspark inside him.


----------



## falling down

calichick said:


> I think your pessimism is strangely appealing


When life keeps dealing you sh*t, it's hard to make lemonade.
But for some people, the lemonade making comes easy and in a lot of cases already on the rocks, mixed with alcohol and an umbrella sticking out of it.


----------



## beansly

Jonah Hill
Hairy and heavy or clean and skinny. I'll have either, please.


----------



## ladyscuttle

Cleary said:


> Joseph Gordon-Levitt


Yeah buddy.


----------



## falling down

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> You haven't been the same ever same you switched from a Falling Down profile motif to a Transformer one





Dissonance said:


> It must be the Allspark inside him.


I was infected with hate plague spores. 


beansly said:


> Jonah Hill
> Hairy and heavy or clean and skinny. I'll have either, please.


What if he were balding? 


feels said:


> I remember seeing him in the interview below one morning...I didn't expect him to be so hilarious and adorable.


Adorable until he sees a line of coke he needs to get up his nose asap.
Plus he's an overrated singer.


----------



## fetisha




----------



## therunaways

MadeinLithuania said:


>


He's really good looking, what's his name? He looks kind of familiar


----------



## JenN2791

therunaways said:


> He's really good looking, what's his name? He looks kind of familiar


lol ya I wanna know his name too. Looks familiar to me as well..


----------



## beansly

falling down said:


> What if he were balding?


Balding means nothing, and if a woman is so concerned with the amount of hair on a man she can go f*** Chewbacca.


----------



## suddentwist

Random guy.


----------



## Bbpuff

He goes to my school. *-*









But he's taken, of course. ;p


----------



## MadeinLithuania

therunaways said:


> He's really good looking, what's his name? He looks kind of familiar


_Gaspard Ulliel_:yes


----------



## Secretaz

suddentwist said:


> Random guy.


Awww he is sooo cute :mushy


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_^ Agree_


----------



## fetisha

Craig mabbitt from the band escape the fate


----------



## falling down

beansly said:


> Balding means nothing, and if a woman is so concerned with the amount of hair on a man she can go f*** Chewbacca.


I like the way you think.



Super Marshy said:


> He goes to my school. *-*


Excellent hand placement.


----------



## therunaways

MadeinLithuania said:


> _Gaspard Ulliel_:yes


Oh yeah, I know who he is. I remember seeing him in a commercial once, good looking indeed. Thanks


----------



## IfWinterEnds

Beards!!!!!!


----------



## strawberryjulius

I finished Ikemen Desu Ne the other week...sigh, I didn't like him at first but now I do. <3


----------



## strangesweet

strawberryjulius said:


> I finished Ikemen Desu Ne the other week...sigh, I didn't like him at first but now I do. <3


I finished it last month after watching You're Beautiful. lol


----------



## JenN2791

Chris Evans


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

JenN2791 said:


> Chris Evans


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## JenN2791

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


Hahahaha yesssssssssssssssssssss...everything about him is perfect *melts*


----------



## strawberryjulius

I like that he actually has body hair.


----------



## Revenwyn

strawberryjulius said:


> I finished Ikemen Desu Ne the other week...sigh, I didn't like him at first but now I do. <3


Ummm that's a guy??? :con


----------



## mezzoforte

*YES PLEASE.*


----------



## Dissonance




----------



## ChrissyQ

lol Diss!^


----------



## ChrissyQ

This is a funny thread. lol


----------



## Bianca12

I like watching his videos on youtube.


----------



## falling down

JenN2791 said:


> Chris Evans


But but isn't he creepy and old at the ripe old age of 31? 
I don't even....


----------



## komorikun

JenN2791 said:


> Chris Evans


Do you think he has a big one? He needs to lose that belt though, ruins the fantasy. Belts just get in the way.


----------



## AllToAll

Scott Aukerman









Seth Rogen









Demetri Martin


----------



## falling down

AllToAll said:


> Demetri Martin


This guy is almost 40, looks 23 and still is not that funny.


----------



## fetisha




----------



## Revenwyn

Tuomas Holopainen again... very image of my ideal guy!


----------



## ChrissyQ




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## LittleBearBrah

Fernando Torres. Very strong ****.


----------



## ChrissyQ

lol this thread cracks me up!


----------



## painfullyshy2013

Orlando bloom and Bradley cooper!!!!!


----------



## feels




----------



## calichick

These men are all 10s in my book


----------



## orchidsandviolins

accent and all
:swoon:


----------



## calichick

> * quote removed *


----------



## xTKsaucex

calichick said:


>


Ahh yes, remember those days where you just wake up and play the guitar naked in your house....


----------



## WalkingDisaster

xTKsaucex said:


> Ahh yes, remember those days where you just wake up and play the guitar naked in your house....


Actually I have done this. Somehow I doubt it would look good enough to be in a magazine though... :lol


----------



## fetisha

max schneider


----------



## heyJude

suddentwist said:


> Random guy.


I approve!


----------



## slightlyawkward

Once again, this guy:


----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## xTKsaucex

I swear I'm not gay lol - just I know who'd I go for if I was a lass and DnB producers would be one 

NETSKY


----------



## beansly

mezzoforte said:


>


WHO IS THIS?!?!?!?! *swoons*


----------



## mezzoforte

beansly said:


> WHO IS THIS?!?!?!?! *swoons*


Anthony Grey.
Here are some more pics: http://frankthegiantbunnyrabbit.tumblr.com/tagged/self

--









:b


----------



## Neutrino

delete


----------



## beansly

I totes agree with the Philip Defranco post


----------



## pierceson07

have to say Daniel Henney


----------



## JenN2791

komorikun said:


> Do you think he has a big one? He needs to lose that belt though, ruins the fantasy. Belts just get in the way.


Never thought about that, but ya you're right, belts just ruin the fantasy a wee bit lol. It depends though I guess..



orchidsandviolins said:


> accent and all
> :swoon:


Damn.. can never get enough of him


----------



## Evo




----------



## ChrissyQ

lol No ****?^


----------



## 213

^ /dead


----------



## thequietgirl1995




----------



## Linlinh




----------



## SoWrongItsRight

JenN2791 said:


>


I want his shirt!!


----------



## ravagingthemassacred

Dani was basically perfect looking back in the day...his facial bone structure is amazing



































(Crossed arms of course)



















Okay okay I'm stopping now...!


----------



## calichick

this thread totally died


----------



## feels




----------



## MadeinLithuania




----------



## destroyX

Calichick WHO IS THAT GUY??


----------



## fetisha

carlos pena


----------



## calichick

destroyX said:


> Calichick WHO IS THAT GUY??


The last one?










Tyson Ballou, supermodel extraordinaire


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

Joseph Morgan From TVD


----------



## MindOverMood

Handsome dude is handsome.








^Sean O'Pry


----------



## coeur_brise

Did anyone see him on that show 'The Choice'? He is like the male version of Gisele Bundchen.


----------



## MindOverMood

I thought he looked familiar, he's from Suburgatory.


----------



## coeur_brise

^^Never seen suburgatory, but he is dreamy and like, younger than I.


----------



## Hiccups

http://imgur.com/XQq51


----------



## matmad94

:3


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Stefán Sölvi Pétursson, obv.


----------



## JenN2791

fetisha said:


> carlos pena


hmmm he's pretty cute =)


----------



## KramersHalfSister

Bianca12 said:


> I like watching his videos on youtube.


I watch his videos on youtube too! So sweet, not to mention he has the the cheekbones of a God


----------



## Perkins

He's like Tom Hardy if Tom were actually attractive. Throughout Prometheus all I could focus on him was the resemblance between Tom and he. Logan is a cutie. Tom, no.


----------



## strawberryjulius

I can't quite put my finger on why Jang Keun Suk is so appealing, but I think it's in the eyebrows.


----------



## calichick

I'm obsessed with David Gandy atm, but not just because of his supermodel good looks, but his personality and his facial expressions in interviews and his modesty, and the fact he hates the way he looks.. His smile makes me melt!


----------



## Rhonda1

http://tinypic.com/r/11r9frp/6


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

Matt Bomer
Oh lawd


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Rhonda1 said:


> http://tinypic.com/r/11r9frp/6











There you go


----------



## fetisha




----------



## JenN2791

calichick said:


> I'm obsessed with David Gandy atm, but not just because of his supermodel good looks, but his personality and his facial expressions in interviews and his modesty, and the fact he hates the way he looks.. His smile makes me melt!


Oh my *drools* :yes



FireIsTheCleanser said:


> There you go


the 2 up front are pretty cute


----------



## PHD in Ebonics




----------



## fetisha




----------



## yafit96

Channing Tatum <3


----------



## JenN2791

George Hill mm mm mmm..


----------



## Vamp6

I can't figure out how to post the pic because I'm using my iPhone but Marilyn Manson <3


----------



## T-Bone

KramersHalfSister said:


>


Isn't that Alicia Keys?


----------



## KramersHalfSister

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Isn't that Alicia Keys?


No, but if you're interested in seeing women you'd have better luck browsing the thread for girl pics instead of browsing the one for guy pics


----------



## T-Bone

KramersHalfSister said:


> No, but if you're interested in seeing women you'd have better luck browsing the thread for girl pics instead of browsing the one for guy pics


lol yea yea. hey it never hurts to see what the ladies are into these days.


----------



## Paper Samurai

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Isn't that Alicia Keys?


Lolz, if you're surprised by that check out his brother, makes him look pretty butch in comparison :teeth:


----------



## papaSmurf

I love his hat so much.


----------



## UltraShy

Oh, that's easy. I have Bieber Fever, cause he's like so cute!:roll


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

JenN2791 said:


>


I think today just got a whole lot hotter.


----------



## JenN2791

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I think today just got a whole lot hotter.


Have you seen this film?! lol


----------



## JenN2791

Who is this? Looks a bit like Zac Efron, but something tells me it isn't.... (dont find Zac attractive much either)


----------



## MindOverMood

JenN2791 said:


> Who is this? Looks a bit like Zac Efron, but something tells me it isn't.... (dont find Zac attractive much either)


He's from One Direction.

Don't ask me how I knew that...


----------



## Hepheastus

lol... What a way to help SA guy members relax.. jkjk.


----------



## Whitney

Have you seen this guy on this season of America's Got Talent?



















Mmmmm.....

(funny thing is, my boyfriend and I joke that they are twins. They look alike, are both from Florida, and the same age.)


----------



## Lissyu

Love me some pics of young Clint Eastwood. :b


----------



## imaginaryjanuary

actor Ricardo Medina jr


















singer Robbie Williams


----------



## JenN2791

MindOverMood said:


> He's from One Direction.
> 
> Don't ask me how I knew that...


oh... never gave a crap about them but this guy in the group is sure good looking then lol

Adam Rodriguez  absolutely loved seeing him in "magic mike" yday 




































Shemar Moore:


----------



## JenN2791

Boris Kodjoe:




























Matthew Mcconaughey


----------



## imaginaryjanuary

JenN2791 said:


> oh... never gave a crap about them but this guy in the group is sure good looking then lol
> 
> Adam Rodriguez  absolutely loved seeing him in "magic mike" yday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shemar Moore:


Is that the professional wrestler Kevin Nash in the picture where there is there guys from magic mike onstage?


----------



## there.is.no.they

aside from the usual keanu, brad, bradley cooper, ed norton










Gael García Bernal



















Takeshi Kaneshiro










Edoardo Ballerini



pierceson07 said:


> have to say Daniel Henney


agreed!


----------



## JenN2791

imaginaryjanuary said:


> Is that the professional wrestler Kevin Nash in the picture where there is there guys from magic mike onstage?


Hahaha yaaaa Kevin Nash was one of the strippers in the film.

Chris Evans


----------



## matmad94

Can't remember this model's name but he's half Italian, half Japanese! :3


----------



## imaginaryjanuary

Matt Bomer magic mike/white collar









Mark Sailing Glee/singer









Matt Cohen actor South of nowhere/Supernatural


----------



## JenN2791

^Lots of good-looking men named Matt in Hollywood hahaha


----------



## Invisiblehandicap




----------



## calichick

This 6ft 5 hunk of meat Lucas Arantes


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

calichick said:


> This 6ft 5 hunk of meat Lucas Arantes


Wow that's a-- and he has a-- you can just okaljfalsbahuoefjlksnfaflafh him


----------



## JenN2791

there.is.no.they said:


>


Very good-looking man


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## Revenwyn

Ick, none of these guys are my type.


----------



## simian4455

calichick said:


> This 6ft 5 hunk of meat Lucas Arantes


I am a heterosexual man. But even I have to admit this guy is a hottie/hunk/hot guy.


----------



## TheRealM




----------



## Citrine




----------



## noyadefleur

Bud Cort in _Harold and Maude_ (1971) :heart


----------



## JenN2791

More Lucas Arantes. Mm mm mmmm


----------



## crystaltears




----------



## Sierpinski

It's impossible to say who is the cutest, but I have a thing for ballet dancers.


----------



## Sierpinski

Perhaps for me, Kevin Haigen is the cutest guy.


----------



## JenN2791

Andres Velencoso Segura




























Tyler Davin



















Matthew Jett Schaefer



















Gregory Parker










Rishi Idnani


----------



## kosherpiggy

my baby boy, daniel tosh


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

JenN2791 said:


> Andres Velencoso Segura
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyler Davin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew Jett Schaefer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gregory Parker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rishi Idnani


Oh my god I love your taste in men. These guys are impossibly good looking.


----------



## daydreamer9

Kendall from Big Time Rush so perfect!!!


----------



## JenN2791

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Oh my god I love your taste in men. These guys are impossibly good looking.






daydreamer9 said:


> Kendall from Big Time Rush so perfect!!!


He's pretty cute


----------



## orbero

I'm not gay but Andrew Vanwyngarden makes me question my sexuality


----------



## Marakunda

orbero said:


> I'm not gay but Andrew Vanwyngarden makes me question my sexuality


Me too. :yes
Makes some pretty badass music as well...


----------



## strawberryjulius

kosherpiggy said:


> my baby boy, daniel tosh


Isn't that the guy who thinks rape is funny? I can't think of anything more unappealing, other than a dood being an MRA.


----------



## Sierpinski

orbero said:


> I'm not gay but Andrew Vanwyngarden makes me question my sexuality


I am gay, and this is exactly my type. I sometimes wonder if there is a type of man who especially appeals to other men, both hetero and gay men.


----------



## imaginaryjanuary

Josh Henderson(Dallas 2012 TV show)










The Lawrence brothers(Andy,Joey and Matthew)


----------



## lady Winchester

Probably already mentioned, and probably a bit cliche

But C'MON! Brad Pitt... 








But then there's always these boys on my mind;


----------



## Sierpinski

Sierpinski said:


> Perhaps for me, Kevin Haigen is the cutest guy.


I'll add a link: 




Yes, I know he's much older now. Lol


----------



## JenN2791

lady Winchester said:


>


Who is he? I feel like I should know since he looks so darn familiar but argh! I can't quite put my finger on who that is exactly.


----------



## fetisha




----------



## JenN2791

Ryan Lochte  can't wait for the Olympics


----------



## Strwbrry

These are maybe already posted, but...










Matt Dallas *drool*



















Colin Morgan!!!! Can't wait until Oct 1st *fangirl scream*


----------



## fetisha




----------



## Maiq

^ no thats not weird Scorpions hot as hell


----------



## ItsNicole

I'm totally obsessing over him right now! Swoon


----------



## flykiwi

there :]


----------



## beansly

JenN2791 said:


> Who is he? I feel like I should know since he looks so darn familiar but argh! I can't quite put my finger on who that is exactly.


Jensen Ackles is his name. He plays Dean Winchester on the TV show Supernatural. :mushy


----------



## Perfectionist

Strwbrry said:


> Colin Morgan!!!! Can't wait until Oct 1st *fangirl scream*


The Merlin guy!! Oh yes he's defs a cutie.


----------



## huh

Am I the only one that thinks his ears look unnatural? Wait...for the love of all that's good, why am I posting in this thread.


----------



## Strwbrry

huh said:


> Am I the only one that thinks his ears look unnatural? Wait...for the love of all that's good, why am I posting in this thread.


Lol, yeah, but I think that's just cute. Like Dumbo


----------



## Snarks

huh said:


> Am I the only one that thinks his ears look unnatural? Wait...for the love of all that's good, why am I posting in this thread.


:lol HAHAHAHAHA

Now without further ado..







































Oops I kind of didn't follow the rules and posted the cutest guyS I've ever seen. Sorry.


----------



## ApathyDivine

Metal vocalist Michele Luppi


----------



## lady Winchester

TheRealM said:


>


How did I not include him in my post! 
LOVE!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## JenN2791

Apolo Ohno 




























Christian Bale


----------



## lisbeth

FireIsTheCleanser said:


>












So am I, Ryan. At how good-looking you are, that is.


----------



## kosherpiggy

strawberryjulius said:


> Isn't that the guy who thinks rape is funny? I can't think of anything more unappealing, other than a dood being an MRA.


uh, i don't think anybody thinks rape is funny. in fact he makes fun of everyone, equally.


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## calichick

it's the age of the six pack ladies:clap


----------



## Keirbott

Michael Fassbender



















Oh god, why...


----------



## linxy5

im surprised no cristano ranaldo soccer player guy isnt he the most beautiful man on the planet??


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Whitney said:


> Have you seen this guy on this season of America's Got Talent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmm.....


I thought this too! Weird, he's not even my type. Something about dangling from a flaming death trap is pretty hot.


----------



## yna

:b


----------



## blue the puppy

yowzas! some of these pics are NSFW!


----------



## JenN2791

calichick said:


> it's the age of the six pack ladies:clap


Damn  :boogie :clap great images lol


----------



## calichick

omfg is anyone watching male gymnastics right now? down with the swimmers....

even for shorties, these guys are hot























































They're fun sized! sh*****


----------



## millenniumman75

JenN2791 said:


> Who is he? I feel like I should know since he looks so darn familiar but argh! I can't quite put my finger on who that is exactly.


He played Eric Brady on Days of our Lives. It was actually a good part for him.


----------



## imaginaryjanuary

Eduardo Verastegui actor model


----------



## imaginaryjanuary

calichick said:


> it's the age of the six pack ladies:clap


who is this guy he is a handsome man for sure.


----------



## calichick

imaginaryjanuary said:


> Eduardo Verastegui actor model


Damn that's a perfect 10 right there and why Latin men always come first in my book :lol


----------



## Tu Cielo

Am I weird for thinking Blake Anderson from Workaholics is kinda hot?










.....Naahhh. Pretty 'effin hot.

*cough**cough* Just wanna throw this in here:








My ovaries!!


----------



## KramersHalfSister

JenN2791 said:


> Who is he? I feel like I should know since he looks so darn familiar but argh! I can't quite put my finger on who that is exactly.


Days of Our Lives was his start but he's on a show called Supernatural now.


----------



## godhelpme2

my boyfriend is my cutest :3


----------



## lisbeth

David Boreanaz as he wasabout 10 years ago:


















It didn't last, though.

Marlon Texeira, as always:


















Godfrey Gao:


----------



## JenN2791

lisbeth said:


> David Boreanaz as he wasabout 10 years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't last, though.
> 
> Marlon Texeira, as always:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godfrey Gao:


my my my.... :teeth


----------



## papaSmurf

lisbeth said:


> Godfrey Gao:


Whoa, cute.


----------



## MorgansGotSwag

duhhh


----------



## godhelpme2

okay, Kurt Cobain is definitely in my top ten. lol.


----------



## JenN2791

Wow, just read that Marlon Teixeira is 1/4 Japanese. I never would have known. His mix is awesome: half Portuguese, 1/4 Amerindian and 1/4 Japanese descent

According to Wikipedia.


----------



## Reena

Indiana Jones era: Harrison Ford. Brains, Body and Personality all finely aged in this era to perfection.


----------



## cherryboom

Paul Bettany is one of my favourite actors, wouldn't kick him outta bed either 







And who could forget Mr. Gandy???


----------



## SociallyShy

IMO he's one of the cutest guys I've ever seen


----------



## Micromuffins

Oh yesh these guys are very cute, very very cute indeed.


----------



## G i r l

godhelpme2 said:


> okay, Kurt Cobain is definitely in my top ten. lol.


He's in my top 5 lol :heart


----------



## typemismatch




----------



## godhelpme2

G i r l said:


> He's in my top 5 lol :heart


haha yeah to be honest, i think he's in my 5 too :love2


----------



## basuraeuropea

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> BRANDON BOYD:


i second this - brandon boyd when he was younger (as shown in the pic) was incredibly hot

but a lot of the guys posted in this thread are beautiful. :swoon:


----------



## JenN2791

ikallie95 said:


> IMO he's one of the cutest guys I've ever seen


Likewise. Who is he?


----------



## Emanresu

<------------------


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Emanresu said:


> <------------------


That seems agreeable


----------



## SociallyShy

JenN2791 said:


> Likewise. Who is he?


Some guy on this "Certified Cute Guys" forum I follow lol. I don't know his name. I think he's just a regular guy.


----------



## JenN2791

ikallie95 said:


> Some guy on this *"Certified Cute Guys" forum* I follow lol. I don't know his name. I think he's just a regular guy.


where is this at? :clap

Just found more pics of him *drools* http://realquanndelsoto.tumblr.com/


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'ts funny how the guys on this site just come on this thread to screw around. But they just get ignored. :lol


----------



## Snarks

typemismatch said:


>


HAHAHAHAHA YOU ARE WONDEFUL! This just made my entire day.


----------



## feelingfire

lisbeth said:


> Marlon Teixeira.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is the perfect guy, I swear.


ooooommmmmmmmffffffffgggggg


----------



## FamiliarFlames

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I'ts funny how the guys on this site just come on this thread to screw around. But they just get ignored. :lol


Yeah. I usually avoid this thread because it makes me feel like absolute **** since I have a tendency to compare myself to other men, leading to a place of inferiority.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

FamiliarFlames said:


> Yeah. I usually avoid this thread because it makes me feel like absolute **** since I have a tendency to compare myself to other men, leading to a place of inferiority.


I'm at the point where I have just accepted that I'm not as good as other men. I don't care how "cute" I supposedly am, it doesn't help when I'm a completely worthless loser.


----------



## FamiliarFlames

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I'm at the point where I have just accepted that I'm not as good as other men. I don't care how "cute" I supposedly am, it doesn't help when I'm a completely worthless loser.


Yeah, people think I'm cute, but my self-confidence was robbed by certain circumstances.


----------



## Kakumbus

why am i looking at this thread?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

hoothoot said:


> :heart :heart :heart SIGH


What is it with this guy? I mean yeah he's good looking but there's better guys


----------



## Norton

hoothoot said:


> for me it's his personality, he's a gentleman and very charming  and he's so talented too :heart


I guess you really do like the guy that played Loki in the Thor movie...hehehe


----------



## ImWeird

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> What is it with this guy? I mean yeah he's good looking but there's better guys


Oh come on. You'd hit it.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

ImWeird said:


> Oh come on. You'd hit it.


Yeah but Chris Evans and the guy who played Hawkeye over this loser.


----------



## ImWeird

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Yeah but Chris Evans and the guy who played Hawkeye over this loser.


True that. Loki is cute though!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

ImWeird said:


> True that. Loki is cute though!


Yeah there's no arguing that he isn't cute. I however like my men to be hot. Nah mean?


----------



## Keirbott

I never noticed it in Thor, but when I went to see the Avengers in the theater and Loki came on screen I kind of just wanted to shout "Oh my god... Loki's hot now!" in the theater. Him and Thor made that a good movie indeed.


----------



## pythonesque

*omg omg OMG!!!!!*












FamiliarFlames said:


> Yeah. I usually avoid this thread because it makes me feel like absolute **** since I have a tendency to compare myself to other men, leading to a place of inferiority.


That's how I felt the few times when I clicked on the "post the cutest girl..." thread. Screw that thread. And screw this one, too. I only like men who are ugly as f***. At least I have some f***ing originality!!!!11!!1!!!!1


----------



## CourtneyB

Calichick has good taste.

Hmmm... Here's a few guys I've always swooned over

Nick Lachey (in his Jessica-era, not so much now)









Channing Tatum









Ola Svensson (Swedish singer)


----------



## youngloc

just look at my avatar :banana. 
sorry I wish I was joking, but i'm not. 25 years later and he still the best


----------



## ExquisiteCorpse

tfsdeth said:


> So beautiful




















Gerard is perfect in every way.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

hoothoot said:


> i just love him so much :heart:heart:heart


Yes! Tom Hiddleston! <3 I very much agree


----------



## feels

Junji Ito


----------



## ChildInTime

Jimmy Page


----------



## godhelpme2

ExquisiteCorpse said:


> Gerard is perfect in every way.


Oh yes :nw


----------



## JenN2791

CourtneyB said:


> Calichick has good taste.
> 
> Hmmm... Here's a few guys I've always swooned over
> 
> Nick Lachey (in his Jessica-era, not so much now)


He still looks good now, esp for his age










but he was def just as hot back then when he was still with Jessica.


----------



## CourtneyB

JenN2791 said:


> He still looks good now, esp for his age
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but he was def just as hot back then when he was still with Jessica.


He's not too bad now, he has just obviously has aged a bit. But heartbreak and involuntary divorce can do that to you.


----------



## calichick

I need this guy in my pants NOW


----------



## JenN2791

^hahahaha... can't blame ya. he looks pretty fine ;D


----------



## louiselouisa

he's been mentioned already but....

marlon teixeira :yes


----------



## calichick

the guy in this video is so cute, and usually I'm not into blonde haired guys....hum...maybe I will start considering them again..


----------



## 88262

- Billy Zane







- Bruce Willis







- Common







- Vin

Idris Elba


----------



## lisbeth

Seconding Marlon Texeira and Idris Elba. They are so, so, so attractive.










Garrett Hedlund. Sorry this picture is so big.


----------



## louiselouisa

this guy is _super_ cute


----------



## lockS




----------



## Invisiblehandicap




----------



## Invisiblehandicap




----------



## calichick

Holy Good Mother of Everything Right and Decent


----------



## estse

Sigh, also all the cute guy pics I have are sans-pants. :-(


----------



## godhelpme2

i love trent reznor. I don't care if he is in his 40's now xD

i'd still do him.


----------



## JenN2791

calichick said:


> Holy Good Mother of Everything Right and Decent


My my my.....  :boogie


----------



## calichick

_*You are altogether beautiful, my love; there is no flaw in you.
*_ 

*Song of Solomon 4:7 *


----------



## Charmander

Aaron Johnson: :]


----------



## lisbeth

I can't count how many times Marlon Texeira has cropped up in this thread, but he needs to be posted again.



















Garrett Hedlund


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

calichick said:


> <snip>


Hot damn girl, you certainly know what's what.


----------



## imaginaryjanuary

calichick said:


> Holy Good Mother of Everything Right and Decent


he is a good looking man but the picture with the cigerette in his mouth is a turnoff for me not a fan of smoking anything.


----------



## Tania I

godhelpme2 said:


> i love trent reznor. I don't care if he is in his 40's now xD
> 
> i'd still do him.


straight black hair is always my favorite.
So cute XD


----------



## meganmila

lisbeth said:


> I can't count how many times Marlon Texeira has cropped up in this thread, but he needs to be posted again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garrett Hedlund


Why is Garrett not more popular?


----------



## pleasedonthateme

WHAT THE HELL IS UP WITH THESE 3DPD?!?!

We need more weeaboo up in this bish.










yandere/10

HNNNNNNGH dat clingy,obsessive, and feminine personality.

I love you so much Rolo. You are, and always will be mai #1 husbando.


----------



## lisbeth

meganmila said:


> Why is Garrett not more popular?


Maybe he will be after _On The Road_! I can't wait to see it. I wasn't crazy about the book, but I have a feeling it'll translate very well to film.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Intresting to see what women are into.


----------



## falling down

visualkeirockstar said:


> Intresting to see what women are into.


Not really that interesting, pretty predictable if you ask me.


----------



## lisbeth

I'm not into One Direction, but Zayn Malik is very good looking.


----------



## Paper Samurai

meganmila said:


> Why is Garrett not more popular?


Because he can't act to save his life :b


----------



## Suraj

No ****, but I'm surprised these guys are not on here, maybe it's an ethnic thing or age...
Shemar Moore









Romeo Miller








Will Smith








The Rock


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

:stu


----------



## deltarain8

Scrolling through this thread - my heart is beating really fast and I'm out of breath.


----------



## YoukosoHitoriBocchi

Christian Bale is definitely one of them! EEEE.


----------



## lkkxm

foe said:


> He is beautiful! :heart





mapthesoul said:


> Lee Seung Gi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Matt Smith. He's cute in an odd way.


These definitely ^^^^  But...

I have to say, my personal man-crush is Sam Worthington. Dunno why :


----------



## lockS

Fresh batch of boys....enjoy


----------



## Charmander

lisbeth said:


> I'm not into One Direction, but Zayn Malik is very good looking.


I very much agree! 



meganmila said:


> Why is Garrett not more popular?


He's gorgeous but he's just not that great an actor imo.


----------



## roseblood

Mr. Cohen is not conventionally "cute, but he is quite beautiful.

ooh, and Jeff Buckley was not bad either!


----------



## StGlen333

Oh for crying out loud. 10 pages is more then I can bare. I calling "no ****". If I had unlimited money I'd go to the best plastic surgeon and tell them to make me look like this:

Ian Somerhalder "Damon"

http://images.sodahead.com/polls/002290785/425607697_damon_salvatore_answer_2_xlarge.jpeg


----------



## godhelpme2

StGlen333 said:


> Oh for crying out loud. 10 pages is more then I can bare. I calling "no ****". If I had unlimited money I'd go to the best plastic surgeon and tell them to make me look like this:
> 
> Ian Somerhalder "Damon"
> 
> http://images.sodahead.com/polls/002290785/425607697_damon_salvatore_answer_2_xlarge.jpeg


Wow, hell yeah, i love Ian. i'm soo jealous of nina 









Always loved craig owens.


----------



## JenN2791

Suraj said:


> No ****, but I'm surprised these guys are not on here, maybe it's an ethnic thing or age...
> Shemar Moore


I'm surprised Shemar Moore has hardly been posted. One hell of a good looking man..


----------



## Innamorata

falling down said:


> Not really that interesting, pretty predictable if you ask me.


Unlike the men? Lol.


----------



## Canucklehead

How are this guys eyes like that?

I'm jealous.


----------



## falling down

Canucklehead said:


> How are this guys eyes like that?
> 
> I'm jealous.


Mine are somewhat like that, sorry dude.


----------



## TakeOne

How *YOU *doin'?


----------



## lisbeth

Ian Somerhalder is really unattractive to me. Funny how people's tastes differ so widely.


----------



## Owl-99

TakeOne said:


> How *YOU *doin'?


Now this guy beats all the others hands down.:boogie


----------



## fetisha

[/IMG]


----------



## Ventura

**thread lock*

These threads are causing to much trouble (ect; from both genders) This is an anxiety support forum, not 4chan! It's also very anxiety provoking for people with body disorders. People can't keep it clean, so these types of threads will be locked. __________________


----------

